# Méz és méhek kontra környezetszennyezés



## Flora2 (2008 Augusztus 2)

Tegnap a nesönelen(direkt nem írom rendesen) láttam egy méhekkel kapcsolatos ism. terjesztőt.
Aki látta vagy érdekli, beszéljük ki!
Én imádom a mézet! Remélem nem vagyok egyedül.
Rengeteg vitamint és természetes antibiotikumot nyomelemet tartalmaz.
Az egész világon veszélyben vannak a méhek. és erről semmi hír. én legalább is nem halottam.
Ti mit tudtok?
Aki méhekkel foglalkozik írjon mindenképpen!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 3)

Flora2 írta:


> Tegnap a nesönelen(direkt nem írom rendesen) láttam egy méhekkel kapcsolatos ism. terjesztőt.
> Aki látta vagy érdekli, beszéljük ki!
> Én imádom a mézet! Remélem nem vagyok egyedül.
> Rengeteg vitamint és természetes antibiotikumot nyomelemet tartalmaz.
> ...


 
*Én nem fogalalkozom méhekkel, de szeretem a mézet.*
*Valóban szükség lenne a védelmükre tenni valamit. Sok az élősködő atkájuk, és sajnos a rovarok ellen végzett permetezésnél sem veszik őket figyelembe.*
*Nagy veszteség lenne az emberiségnek, ha eltűnnének.*
*Nagy szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 3)

A MÉhészet c. újságban foglalkoznak vele.
Az augusztusi számban leirják, hogy európában átlagban a télen 50% -os volt a méh elhullás.. atka miatt és a meleg tél miatt. 
augusztusi téma


Mesélő képek olvasóinktól – villámcsapott méhes, óriás raj …
Egységes magyar mézesüveget a termelőknek – közvetlenül a fogyasztóknak
Elhagyott kaptárak, szabadszállási méhészek – tájoló
Mindent saját erőből, olcsón – méhesről-méhesre
A forgófészkes augusztusban – öttevényi levelek
Emlékeztető – időszerű tennivalók
Frekvenciamérés a méheknél – elektronika a méhészetben
Nosematózis és az ellene való védekezés – Fumidil B
A repcevirágzás alatti méhmászkálásról – méhegészségügy és növényvédelem
Tapasztalatok a FeedBee-vel – természetes méhtakarmány
A természet törvényei – mecsekaljai jegyzetek
A gazdaságok és a hatóság feladatai – támogatási rendszer
Természetes anyagokkal a Varroa ellen – hangyasav
Biológus a brémai mézlaborból – akácnektár gyűjtés
Adótanácsadó
Méhlegelő-javítás
Apróhirdetés
Egyébként az OMME oldalán is szokott cikk lenni.
http://www.omme.hu/portal/index.php


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

Flora2 írta:


> Tegnap a nesönelen(direkt nem írom rendesen) láttam egy méhekkel kapcsolatos ism. terjesztőt.
> Aki látta vagy érdekli, beszéljük ki!
> Én imádom a mézet! Remélem nem vagyok egyedül.
> Rengeteg vitamint és természetes antibiotikumot nyomelemet tartalmaz.
> ...


*Szia *
*Engem nagyon érdekelne ez több szempontból is, de mivel 4 éve nem tévézek, nem láttam a filmet *
*Megtaláltam a linket, de nem jöttem rá, hogy hogyan tudnám megnézni neten utólag ezt az adást? *
http://tv.animare.hu/tvmusor.aspx?id=88097c3b68d47e4916ab0fcf44fd22d49f
*(Itt a további részek sugárzásának időpontjai is szerepelnek).*
*Segítene valaki?*
*Köszi kiss*
*Üdv dreamaya *


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 3)

dreamaya írta:


> *Szia *
> *Engem nagyon érdekelne ez több szempontból is, de mivel 4 éve nem tévézek, nem láttam a filmet *
> *Megtaláltam a linket, de nem jöttem rá, hogy hogyan tudnám megnézni neten utólag ezt az adást? *
> http://tv.animare.hu/tvmusor.aspx?id=88097c3b68d47e4916ab0fcf44fd22d49f
> ...


 
*Kedves Dramaya!kiss*
*Interneten is lehet tv-t nézni.*

<TABLE borderColor=white cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

 

 


</TD><TD width=8></TD><TD><TABLE style="BORDER-TOP-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-LEFT-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-BOTTOM-WIDTH: 0px; BORDER-RIGHT-WIDTH: 0px" cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=menuBox>


TV műsor 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


TV nézés 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


TV doboz 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


TV fórum 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Aktuális 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Keresés 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Beállítások 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Kedvenceim 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Műsorfigyelő 

</TD><TD class=menuBox>


Ajánló 

</TD></TR><TR><TD>



 </TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>A könyv a keresztény hit alapelveit foglalja össze, tömör, könnyen érthető magyarázatokkal. Azt... 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><INPUT class=watermark onkeypress="return onEnterTextBox(event,'ctl00$lo1$bLogin');" id=ctl00_lo1_tbEmail title="Your Google Toolbar can fill this in for you. Select AutoFill" style="WIDTH: 62px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffa0" tabIndex=1 maxLength=80 value="E-mail cím" name=ctl00$lo1$tbEmail vcard_name="vCard.Email"> <INPUT id=ctl00_lo1_tw1_ClientState type=hidden name=ctl00$lo1$tw1_ClientState> </TD><TD><INPUT onkeypress="return onEnterTextBox(event,'ctl00$lo1$bLogin');" id=ctl00_lo1_tbPass title=Jelszó style="WIDTH: 62px" tabIndex=2 type=password maxLength=16 name=ctl00$lo1$tbPass> </TD><TD><INPUT id=ctl00_lo1_bLogin style="WIDTH: 30px" onclick="javascript:__doPostBack('ctl00$lo1$bLogin','')" tabIndex=3 type=button value=OK name=ctl00$lo1$bLogin> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>| Regisztráció | Jelszó? | 

​







</TD><TD>


</TD><TD><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-3172855908860475";//728x90google_ad_slot = "3636581833";google_ad_width = 728;google_ad_height = 90;//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT></TD><TD>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​*Ez az a lap, amit feltettél. Itt van, hogy tv nézés. Kattits rá, és ha elindul, akkor nézheted.*
*Így lehet más tv-ket is nézni a weben. Pl. Zenit, ahol sok ezoterikus dolgot találhatsz. Itt kint sajnos nem jön be a távolság miatt, de otthon szoktam nézni.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

*Igen: ezt értem és ki is próbáltam.*
*De visszamenőleg archívumban hogyan nézhetek meg valamit?*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 3)

dreamaya írta:


> *Igen: ezt értem és ki is próbáltam.*
> *De visszamenőleg archívumban hogyan nézhetek meg valamit?*


 
*Sajnos ezt nem találtam meg, csak azt, hogy a figyelőben előre el lehet dönteni, hogy mit szeretnél majd megnézni.*
*Bocs.kiss*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Sajnos ezt nem találtam meg, csak azt, hogy a figyelőben előre el lehet dönteni, hogy mit szeretnél majd megnézni.*
> *Bocs.kiss*


*Igen sajnos: én is erre a következtetésre jutottam.
Majd még megnézem: hátha megismétlik.
Köszi a segítséget* kiss


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 3)

dreamaya írta:


> *Igen sajnos: én is erre a következtetésre jutottam.*
> *Majd még megnézem: hátha megismétlik.*
> *Köszi a segítséget* kiss


 
*Nincs mit. Nem tudtam segíteni.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Flora2 (2008 Augusztus 3)

A méhek hallgatnak. 
ez volt címe
érdemes megnézni!
Nat Geo Wild on fogják nyomni de nálunk az nem jön be.sajna


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 3)

*talált cikk*

http://www.kisalfold.hu/soproni_hirek/atka_es_virus_tamadja_a_meheket/2008133/

http://www.katki.hu/KATKI/osztalyok/meh/Atkairtas.html

Mi történik ha nem lesz méh a földön?
http://www.teol.hu/index.php?apps=cikk&cikk=95952

Méhek melyek túlélték a fertőzést
http://mmgonline.hu/magazine-conten...db7d339b;cmssessid=tqf82219gvpg86c1iui3af8r60


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

*Ezt az Einsteintől való idézetet nem találom most pontosan: *
*ha a méhek kipusztulnak, az emberiségnek 4 éve marad csak a Földön.*
*Ezt a híres mondást szinte közhellyé koptatták az emberek, csak éppen a lényeget nem vették észre.*
*Ebben ugyanis az ok és az okozat fel van cserélve.*

*A méhek kipusztulása a Föld pólusátfordulási folyamataival áll összefüggésben.*
*Ennek következtében a méhek tájékozódási képessége folyamatosan romlik: nem találják meg az élelemforrást, nem találnak vissza a kaptárba és ennek következtében csökken a számuk.*
*Ha viszont nincs beporzás, akkor nincsen termés és nem kívánom látványos katasztrófaképekkel bemutatni, hogy hová vezet mindez a táplálékláncon keresztül.*

*Vagyis amit említ Einsten, az 1 következményes kiindulási oka lehet a Föld elpusztulásának, de ugyanakkor megfelel 1 indikációnak is; 1 vészjelzésnek és 1 jósló becslésnek is (és Einstein gondolkodásmódjának is).*
*A fő, archetipikus okot lefedhetik az ennek következtében fellépő jelenségek: pl. a virológiai betegségek, amik a legyengült méheket nyilvánvalóan könnyebben utólérik.*

*Ha piramisként képzeljük el a kiváltó okokat, akkor a pólusátfordulással kapcsolatos mágneses változásokra - mint alapproblémára - rétegeződik rá közvetlenül a génmanipulált növények elterjedése.*
*Ha képzeletben rátekintünk 1 méhecskére és vizualizáljuk a gyenge pontjait, akkor a szárnyai és az elkeskenyülő testközép mellett egyértelmű, hogy a navigációs berendezése a legérzékenyebb pontja!*
*Már pedig a génpiszka növények informatikai zavart is okoznak.*
*Ez abból következik, hogy a GMO sejteknek más az erőtere.*

*A piramison felfelé haladva találhatjuk a növényvédelemmel kapcsolatos vegyszereket, makro-és mikroméretű élesködőket, a környezetszennyezést stb.*
*Ezek a tényezők egymásból is következnek és sajnos egymás hatásait is felerősíthetik.*

*Mivel a méhek pusztulásának legfőbb oka információs jellegű, ezért szerintem ezt a problémát információval lehet orvosolni.*
*Pl. mondjuk homeopátiával vagy szimbólumokkal, de még ezen nem törtem külön a fejemet.*
*Ismét Einsteint idézem:*
*"Nem lehet megoldani problémákat ugyanazzal a gondolkodásmóddal, amivel csináltuk őket."*

*Teljesen kifulladt az a 'természettudományos' látásmód, ami százféle hipotézissel jön - pl. hogy a mobiltelefonos adótornyok sugárzása miatt nem tudnak a méhek tájékozódni - de szinte semmit nem tud orvosolni.*
*Egyesíteni kellene végre a spirituális gondolkodásmódot és a természettudományost.*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

*Csatolás megtekintése 182741*​ 
*ÁLDÁST A MÉHEKRE*​ 
*“Amilyen módon csak képes vagy rá, irányítsd a tudatosságod a megbecsülésre. Például meditálj egy személyre, aki nagyrabecsüléssel és hálával tölt el, vagy egy eseményre, ami mély hála érzést ébreszt benned.*​ 
_*Amikor ez egy érzékelhető, valóságos tapasztalat a testedben, válaszd le róla a megbecsülés tárgyát (a személyt vagy az eseményt), hogy a megbecsülés kötődés nélküli állapotában maradj. Vond be a méhek képét ebbe az állapotba.*_​ 
_*Most idézd fel a hangjukat, ahogy döngicsélnek, a szépségüket és a könnyedségüket, és a méz csodáját, ahogy táplálékként megédesíti az életet. Érezd a testeden végigfutó örömet, amint a méheken kontemplálsz. Tartsd a figyelmedet a méhek iránti megbecsülés eme állapotában. Tedd ezt addig, amíg jól esik számodra.*_​ 
_*Amikor kész vagy, erőteljesen fújd bele a lélegzetedet a méhek képmásába. Ez a megbecsüléssel küldött élet-lehellet magával viszi minden vágyadat, hogy a méhfajok áldásban és az életre való felhatalmazásban részesüljenek.” *_​ 
*A teljes cikk itt olvasható:*
:arrow:
http://www.csillagsziv.hu/index.php?mod=news_read&newsid=46​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182739​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

*LINKAJÁNLÓ*​ 
*A tánc lehet a méhek veszte? *
http://www.fn.hu/uzlet/20070810/tanc_lehet_mehek/​ 
*Nagyon megnehezíti a méhek dolgát a légszennyezés*
http://www.inforadio.hu/hir/tudomany/hir-195166​ 
*A méhek és a geopatikus sugárzások*
http://www.natursziget.com/page.php...pic/eletmod/artid/20071210amehekesasugarzasok​ 
*Kiirtja-e a mobiltelefon a méheket, avagy a tudományos „kacsák” ellen sincs jó védekezés*
*Az álhírek keletkezésének módja*
http://vg.hu/index.php?apps=cikk&cikk=207322​ 
*Vírus okozza a méhek világméretű pusztulását*
http://index.hu/tudomany/kornyezet/meh070907/​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 182778​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 3)

*A MÉH MINT SZIMBÓLUM ÉS MINT SZENT ÁLLAT*​ 
*Nagy családokban élő, mézet termelő rovar. *
*A legtöbb kultúrában az isteni kegyelem megtestesítője. Termékenység-szimbólumként a termékenységi rítusok gyakori szereplője; a világfával együtt szokták ábrázolni.*

*Mivel a téli hónapokra kaptárába húzódik, majd tavasszal új életre kel, sírköveken a halál és az újjászületés, a halhatatlanság, ill. a lélek jelképe, más szárnyas rovarokhoz hasonlóan. *

*A méhkaptár rendje és életmódja miatt a méh a szervezettség, a hierarchikus rend, a szorgalom, a tisztaság és a szüzesség szimbóluma. *
*Ezen tulajdonságai magyarázzák, hogy gyakori uralkodói jelkép és címerállat (→**címer**). Ellentétpárja a →**skorpió**, a gonosz szimbóluma, a →**légy** mint tisztátalan állat és a játékos →**pillangó/lepke**. *

*• Egyiptomban szoláris jelkép, úgy tartják, hogy →**Ré** napisten földre hulló könnyeiből született. Ré hieroglifája a méh; születést, halált és feltámadást jelöl. *

*• Egy hettita mítoszban a termékenység képzetéhez kapcsolódik: Telipinu termékenységisten eltűnése az élőlények és a természet pusztulását okozza. *
*Hannahanna istenanya a méhet küldi keresésére, amely fullánkjával fel is ébreszti az istent, visszaadva ezzel a termékenységet a világnak. *

*• Indiában a lótuszon ülő méh →**Visnu** emblémája. *
*A háromszögön lévő méh Sívát ábrázolja. Káma szerelemisten íjának húrjára méhek vannak felfűzve. *

*• Kínában a lelkesedés, a szorgalom kötődik hozzá, de erotikus jelentése is ismert (pl. mese egy nő keblében garázdálkodó méhről). *

*• A görög-római kultúrában a testből kiszálló lélek szimbóluma; sírköveken gyakran látható motívum. *

*A méh szívesen épít kaptárt elhullott állat tetemére vagy csontvázára, innen ered az az antik elképzelés, hogy az állatok „rothadt bensője hamar szül / mézgyűjtő méh-rajt” (Ovid. Met., XV. 364–367). Platón szerint a józan és mértéktartó ember lelke méh alakot ölt.*

*A mitológiában Melissza (’méznyaló’) nimfa a méhek ősanyja, akit a mézben gazdag Epidammában tiszteltek.*

*Androgünnek tekintették, de termékenységi vonatkozásai is ismertek, a Magna Matert (→**Démétér/Ceres**, →**Kübelé**) és a lunáris istennőket (→**Artemisz/Diana**) méhként tisztelték. Számos szentély, pl. az eleusziszi és az epheszoszi papnőit méheknek nevezik. *

*Pánt és Priaposzt a méhek védelmezőjének tartják. →**Erósz/Amor/Cupido** méhei a szerelem kettősségére (→**méz** és fullánk) utalnak. *
*A mítosz szerint Krétán, a Méh-barlangban született Zeusz, akit méhek dajkáltak. Vergilius a Georgica IV. könyvében ír a méhekről: szerinte a méh az élet lehelete. *

*A →**Múzsák** állataként az ékesszólás és a költészet jelképévé vált: a Múzsák kertjében ambróziát gyűjtögető méhek a költők: „…magam Matinus méhe nyomában, […] csak szerény módon, verítékben úszva / költöm versem” (Horatius: Ódák, IV. 27–32). *
*Egy antik legenda szerint Pindarosz és Platón ajkára a bölcsőben ihletadó méhek szálltak. *

*• A Mithrasz-kultuszban a bikától származó állat, a lélek és az életelv szimbóluma (→**Mitra/Mithrasz**). *

*• A keltáknál halhatatlanság-szimbólum, valamint a másvilágról jövő titkos bölcsességre utal. *

*• A skandináv mítoszokban életadó szent méz itatja át az Yggdraszill világfát (→**kőrisfa**), a méh tehát itt is a termékenység, az élet jelképe. *

*• A szláv kozmogonikus mítoszok szerint az istenség oldalán, a gonosz ellenfeleként harcol, s fullánkjával megszúrja azt. *

*• A szibériai samanizmusban a méh szintén a testet elhagyó lélek. *

*• A muszlim hagyományban a méhek angyalok, a siítáknál a „méhek hercege” Mohamed veje, Ali, az első imám. Az igazhívők a méhekhez hasonlatosak, amelyek a legjobb virágokra szállnak. *
*A dervis is lehet méh, a méz pedig az általa keresett isteni valóság. *

*• Az Ószövetségben Asszíria jelképe (Iz 7,18). *

*• A kora keresztény katakombaművészetben a halottaiból feltámadó Krisztust, általánosságban pedig a halhatatlanságot jelképezi.*

*Azt a három téli hónapot, amíg a méh nem jön ki a kaptárból, a Krisztus halála utáni három napnak feleltették meg. *

*A legendák szerint a méhek a megfeszített Krisztus könnyeiből születtek, a méhviasz ezért vált a mise szakrális kellékévé.*

*A nagyszombat éjjel felhangzó húsvéti örömének a méhek munkáját dicsőíti, amellyel elkészítették a húsvéti gyertya viaszát. *
*Fullánkja az ítélkező, méze az irgalmas Krisztus.*

*Alexandriai Szt. Kelemen himnuszában a hívő lélek jelképe: „Szavaid virághímét gyűjtve / Véle eltelve ittasultan, / Téged áldó szavakra nyílik, / Akaratlanul is az ajkam” (Krisztushoz, a Tanítóhoz). Szt. Ambrus és Clairvaux-i Szt. Bernát attribútuma; az utóbbi esetében a Szentlélekre és az ékesszólásra egyaránt utal. *
*Szt. Ambrus írásaiban a keresztény erények megtestesítője: a szorgalomé, a tisztaságé, az éberségé, az együttműködésé. *
*A méhviasz Krisztus szűzi foganására utal a méhkirálynő parthogenezis-képzete folytán. *

*Antik hagyományként a kereszténységben az ékesszólás kifejezője (pl. J. A. Feuchtmayer Szent Bernát-oltárán Birnau zarándoktemplomában). *

*• A középkorban – a méhtársadalom monarchikus jellegéből adódóan – királyi jelkép, pl. a Karoling-királyok emblémája volt. Napóleon, akinek családi címerében a szorgalomra utalt, szintén uralkodói jelképként használta. *

*• Dante Isteni Színjátékának végén a méhek mint angyalok repdesik körül a misztikus rózsát (Paradicsom, XXXI. 7–21). *

*Berzsenyinél költészet-szimbólum: „Mint kis méhe csak itt, a’ vizerek körül / Döngécsel mezeink’ zsenge virágain” (Az én Múzsám). *

*Csokonai az antik ’szerelem’ jelentést eleveníti föl: „érzettem a’ szerelmes Méhetskének szúrós és kellemetes Fúlánkját mint járja által Szívemet” (A’ tsókok).*

*Radnóti a béke képeként idézi fel: „a béke méhe zöngne” (Erőltetett menet). *

*Maurice Maeterlinck A méhek élete c. művében a természeti megfigyelések összegzését követően a méheket az ideális emberi törekvések megtestesítőiként írja le: *
*„Amint ők virágról-virágra szállva, több mézet gyűjtenek, mint amennyire maguknak és gyermekeiknek szükségük van, keressük mi is valóságról valóságra haladva, mindazt, a mi táplálékul szolgálhat ennek a megfoghatatlan lángnak…” (XIX.). →**méhkas**, →**szárny** [K. J.] *

Csatolás megtekintése 182812​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 4)

*Egy kis infó a mézről. *

*HOGYAN KÉSZÜL A MÉZ?*​<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*&middot; **Mit ad a virág a méhnek?*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **Mit csinál a méh a begyűjtött nektárral?*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **A méz szüretelése *</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **Hogy kerül a méz az asztalra?
A méz feldolgozása és a folyékony méz palackozása*
</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **Krémméz készítés*
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Mit ad a virág a méhnek?*
*Az élőlények több milliós törzsfejlődése alatt nagyon szoros egymásrautaltság alakult ki a méhek és a méhes megporzást igénylő növények között. Ezek a növények édes, illatos anyaggal, a nektárral csalogatják magukhoz a méheket, hogy azok táplálkozásuk közben elvégezzék a beporzást. A méhek táplálékgyűjtő tevékenységük során óhatatlanul hozzáérnek a virág portokjához, amelyből virágpor ragad szőrös kültakarójukra.*
*



A virágpor a növények hím szaporító sejtje. A mag és a termés azután alakul ki, amikor a virágpor rákerül a bibére, tömlőt fejleszt és megtörténik a kettős megtermékenyítés. A növényeknél is kialakulna a beltenyésztettség az ahhoz tartozó káros hatásokkal együtt, ha a saját virágpora venne részt a megtermékenyítésben, ezért különbözőféleképpen védekezik ellene, hogy ez ne alakulhasson ki. Az életerős utód létrehozásához egy másik fajtárs növény virágporára van szükségük. A méhek ebben a folyamatban a "postás" szerepét töltik be, amikor táplálék



gyűtés közben egyik virág virágporát akaratlanul átviszik ugyanazon fajhoz tartozó másik növény virágjára, ahol hozzáragad annak bibéjére. Vajmi keveset érne az egész, ha a méhek nem lennének hűek azon a napon egy azon növényfajhoz. Egy méh reggeltől estig ugyanazon növényfaj virágait látogatja, amíg táplálékot talál rajta. Ettől függetlenül ugyanazon kaptár másik méhegyede egy másik növényfajt is látogathat.*
*



A virágpor a méhcsalád számára az egyedüli fehérjeforrás. A méhegyedek ebből építik fel testfehérjéiket, ennek fogyasztása szükséges mirigyeik működtetéséhez.*
*A virágok szinte versenyeznek a méhek kegyeiért, színes sziromleveleikkel már messziről tetszelegnek, felhívják magukra a méhek figyelmét.



A nektármirigyei illatos édes folyadékot, a nektárt termelik, melynek illata a szelek szárnyán messzire terjed. Az ember szaglása sokkal rosszabb, mint a méheké, de az akác vagy például a hársak virágzását már mi is messziről megérezzük, mert szinte méz-virág illatban fürödnek a fák. A méhek ezeket az illatos nektárcseppeket gyűjtik össze és készítenek belőle mézet.*
*A virágokon kívül más növényi részeken is kiválasztódhat édes folyadék, amit szintén összegyűjtenek a méhek, de ezek nem képeznek olyan jelentős mennyiséget, mint a virágokból összegyűjtött nektár.*
*Hazánktól északra és nyugatra található, nagy kiterjedésű, főleg fenyőerdős országokban a méhek nem a virágok nektárját gyűjtik, hanem a leveleken található édesharmatot, más néven mézharmatot. A növényeken található édesharmat arra utal, hogy azon a növényen ízeltlábú kártevők élősködnek. Leggyakrabban a levéltetvek és a kabócák felelősek az édesharmat termelésért. Ezek az élősködők a fiatal növényi részekből szívogatják a levelek által termelt cukros folyadékot. Ez a cukros folyadék -a méhek szerencséjére- nagyon kevés fehérjét tartalmaz. A növényi nedveket szívogató rovaroknak nagyon sok táplálékot kell felvenniük ahhoz, hogy a szervezetük felépítéséhez elegendő fehérjéhez jussanak. Ennek nagy része -amelyik szénhidrátban gazdag-, átalakítás nélkül kerül a külvilágra. A levelekre ragadó édesharmat kiváló táplálékot jelent egyes alacsonyabb rendű gombáknak és a méheknek is.*
*A rügyek pikkelylevelei között ragacsos növényi anyag, a rügybalzsam található, amit a méhek főleg az őszi időszakban előszeretettel gyűjtenek. A méhszurkot, más néven a propoliszt nem eszik meg a méhek, hanem a kaptár belsejét kenik be ezzel a fertőtlenítő anyaggal, valamint a kisebb rések betömésére is ezt használják.*
*Mit csinál a méh a begyűjtött nektárral?*
*A növények virágaiból összegyűjtött nektár még nagyobb részben vizet tartalmaz, abban a formában nem sokáig tudnák a méhek elraktározni, mert hamar megerjedne. A méz készítésének egyik legfontosabb részét az képezi, hogy a kaptárban található belső munkásméhek az idősebb társaik által összegyűjtött nektárból elpárologtatják a felesleges vizet. A híg nektárt felszívják a mézgyomrukba, elszállítják egy másik sejthez, melyben szétterítik. A levegővel nagy felületen érintkező nektár víztartalma a meleg kaptárban folyamatosan csökken. A páradús levegőt a méhek szárnyrezegtetésükkel keltett légárammal távolítják el a kaptárból.*
*



A nektár és az érlelődő méz felszívása és mozgatása során a méhek garatmirigyéből olyan enzimek kerülnek bele, amelyek az összetett cukrokat egyszerű cukrokká bontják le. A nektár a besűrítéssel egy időben kémiai átalakuláson is keresztülmegy.*
*A méhek mézhólyagjában található "szelep" szűrő tevékenységet is végez. A nektárba került szilárd alakos elemeket, a virágporokat, az esetleges baktérium és gomba spórákat is képes eltávolítani. Ezeken túl a méhek számára káros anyagok a nektárból a méhek kiválasztó szervébe kerülnek. Természetesen maga az érlelés energia igényes folyamat, a hozzá szükséges energiát a méhek a nektár elfogyasztásából nyerik.*
*Attól az időtől kezdve tekintjük igazi méznek ezt a kaptárterméket, amikor a víztartalma 18% körüli értéket eléri és a méhek a levegőtől elzárva viaszfedéllel zárják le a mézes sejteket. Ebben a formában a méz hosszú időn keresztül minőségromlás nélkül eltartható, tartalék táplálékot jelent a méhcsalád számára az ínséges időkre. A méhek gyűjtő tevékenységének az a célja, hogy a méhcsalád tartalék élelmet raktározzon el azokra az időkre, amikor a méhek nem tudnak élelmet begyűjteni. A méhek sohasem tudják azt, hogy mennyi élelmet kell elraktározniuk ahhoz, hogy kitartson a legközelebbi hordásig, ezért ha tehetik szakadatlan dolgoznak, kedvező körülmények között jóval többet is képesek begyűjteni.*
*A méz szüretelése*
*



Abban az esetben, amikor a méhcsalád a szükségleténél több mézet tud előállítani lehetőségünk van arra, hogy a mézfelesleget elvegyük a méhektől. A méz szüretelését a méhészek pergetésnek nevezik, utalva arra, hogy a méz kinyerése során a lépeket meg kell pörgetni ahhoz, hogy a méz kicsapódjon belőlük. A pörgetés gyakorisága nagymértékben függ az időjárási tényezőktől. Kedvező évben akár évente több alkalommal is megtelhet a kaptár, más években például amikor elfagy az akác a méhek a szükségletüknek elegendő nektárt sem képese begyűjteni.*
*



A mézet akkor szabad elvenni a kaptárból, amikor már érett. Akkor lehet érettnek tekinteni a mézet, amikor a méhek a lép 1/3-ad, 1/2-ed részét már lefedték. Másik támpontul az szolgál, hogy a pörgetőből kifolyó érett méz boltozódva folyik az edénybe, csak lassan tud ott szétterülni.*
*Első lépésként a legizgalmasabb résszel, a méhek mézes keretekről történő eltávolításával veszi kezdetét a mézszüret. A méhek féltve őrzik méz kincsüket, fullánkjuk használatával próbálják távol tartani a mézükre áhítozókat. A méhészek méhbiztos ruhába beöltözve, füstöt használva tudják kiszedni a kaptárból a mézes lépeket. A méheket a legegyszerűbben rázással és a méhleseprő kefe használatával lehet eltávolítani a lépekről. Nagyüzemi méhészetekben méhlefújó berendezéssel, vagy méhszöktető labirintus alkalmazásával méhtelenítik a méztéri fiókokat.*
*



A pörgetés méhektől elzárt helyen, úgynevezett pörgető bódéban, vagy pörgető helységben történik. A modernebb helységek már az élelmiszer feldolgozásra vonatkozó szabályok betartásával készülnek, a padozat csúszásmentes járólappal burkolt, a falazat a plafonig csempézett, könnyen tisztán tartható. Minden olyan eszköz, ami a mézzel érintkezik saválló anyagból készül.*
*



A keretek a külső oldalaikon található viaszépítmények eltávolítása után a fedelező állványra kerülnek. A sejtek viaszfedelét a "fedelezést" azért kell eltávolítani, hogy a sejtekben található méz útja szabaddá váljon. A fedelező villák és kések ezt a célt szolgálják.



*
*A mézpörgető berendezések a centrifugálás elvén működnek. A speciális tartószerkezetbe helyezett és megforgatott mézes keretekből a centrifugális erő hatására csapódik ki a méz a berendezés falára, ahonnan annak aljára csurog. Az alsó csapon keresztül lehet aztán kiengedni a mézet, vagy speciális mézszivattyúval lehet kiszivattyúzni.




A fedelezés és pörgetés során apró viaszmorzsák és levegő buborékok kerülnek a mézbe, amelyektől a frissen pergetett méz opálos lesz. Csak több napig tartó pihentetés (ülepítés) után tisztul fel a méz. Mivel a méz fajsúlya közel másfélszerese a vízének, a belekerült viasz és levegő buborék a méz felszínén gyűlik össze, amelyet lekanalazással egyszerűen el lehet távolítani. Ettől az időtől beszélünk termelői hordós mézről. A mézzel teli 180 kg-os hordókat légmentesen le kell zárni, majd napfénytől védett hűvös helyen kell tárolni az eladásig, vagy a házi feldolgozásig.*

*Hogy kerül a méz az asztalra?
A méz feldolgozása és a folyékony méz palackozása*
*A méz feldolgozásának az a célja, hogy a hordós termelői mézek a fogyasztók igényeinek megfelelő csomagolásba kerüljenek, hogy azt követően el lehessen szállítani az elárusító helyekre. A fogyasztó társadalom a pár grammos egy falatnyi reggeliző méztől a több kg-os üveges csomagolásig mindenféle kiszerelésre igényt tart. Magyarországon a méz alatt a legtöbb fogyasztó a folyékony állagú mézet érti, a krémmézet csak nagyon kevesen ismerik és fogyasztják. A krémméz készítését egy külön szakaszban ismertetjük.*
*A mézek fajtánként elkülönítve kerülnek feldolgozásra. Első lépésben meg kell melegíteni a mézet, hogy a benne lévő kristályok felolvadjanak és a méz viszkozitása is csökkenjen. Ez utóbbira azért van szükség, hogy szivattyúzni lehessen a mézet, és ez szükséges ahhoz is, hogy a méz át tudjon menni a finom szűrőn is, valamint a méz pihentetése során az öntisztulást is ez segíti elő. A méz melegítése során arra kell ügyelni, hogy a hőfok ne haladja meg a 45 C-ot. Az ennél magasabb hőmérséklet már károsíthatja a mézben lévő értékes enzimeket. A megolvadt mézet szivattyú szállítja a szűrőkig, majd a pihentető tartályokig. Ezekben a tartályokban pár nap pihentetés után újból el kell távolítani a méz tetejéről a jórészt levegő buborékokból álló habot, majd ezt követően már letölthető a méz. A nem kellő ideig, vagy nem kellő hőmérsékleten pihentetett méznél fordulhat elő, hogy a méz a letöltés után az üvegben fejezi be az öntisztulást, amit az jelez számunkra, hogy a méz tetején, az üveg szélén jelenik meg a habcsík, ami ugyan nem káros a fogyasztóknak, de esztétikailag semmiképpen sem kívánatos.*
*



A kisüzemi töltésnél alsócsapos hordókból történik a méz töltése, nagyüzemekben automata többfejes töltőgépeket használnak. A töltésnél még arra kell figyelni, hogy kellően visszahűljön a méz és ne túl magasról zubogjon bele az üvegbe, mert különben ismét levegő buborékok kerülhetnek bele.
A töltés után következik az üvegek zárása, címkézése, zsugorfóliázása, vagy dobozolása.*

*Krémméz készítés*
*A hazánktól északra és nyugatra lévő fejlett iparosodott országokban a méz jelentős hányada krémméz formájában kerül a fogyasztók asztalára. Ezekben az országokban főleg gyorsan kristályosodó mézek teremnek, amelyek rövid idő alatt újból megkristályosodnának az üzletek polcain lévő üvegekben, aminek hatására már nehezen lehetne eladni azokat. Az újbóli visszamelegítés pedig a méz minőségét ronthatná. A folyékony mézet nagyon nehezen lehet csepegés nélkül elfogyasztani, ami főleg a kisgyerekes családokban jelent problémát. A fogyasztók felismerték a krémméz fogyasztásának előnyeit és fokozatosan áttértek arra.
A krémméz nem más, mint mikrokristályos, krémszerűen kenhető méz, ami semmiféle idegen anyagot nem tartalmaz.*
*



A mézfélék különbözőféleképpen kristályosodnak, van olyan, amelyikben nagy szemű, durva kristályok képződnek, van amelyikben a kristályos és a folyékony rész kettéválik, és van olyan is, amelyikben nagyon apró kristályok alakulnak ki, és az egész mennyiség állaga hasonló lesz. A krémméz készítésének az a felismerés adta az alapját, hogy a folyékony mézbe helyezett kis mennyiségű krémméz megfelelő eloszlatás után képes megváltoztatni annak kristályosodási tulajdonságait.*
*A krémméz készítése annyiban különbözik az előzőekben ismertetett méz feldolgozási technológiától, hogy a méz szűrése után a megfelelő hőmérsékletű mézbe kis mennyiségű, előzőleg félretett krémmézet kevernek bele. A krémméz eloszlatását olyan klímatizált helységben lévő keverő tartályokban végzik, amelyekbe motor hajtotta spirális lefutású, vagy propellerszerű keverő szárak merülnek. A keverést naponta több alkalommal meg kell ismételni. Az oltó krémméz mennyiségétől függően a végtermék egy-két hét alatt elkészül. Üvegben, margarinos dobozhoz hasonló csomagolásban kerül a fogyasztókhoz.*
*A krémmézet a folyékony méztől eltérően hűvös helyen kell tartani, mert például nyáron a nagy melegben megolvadhatna. A visszaolvadt krémméz újbóli krémesítésére a háztartások nincsenek felkészülve, érdemesebb az ilyen mézeket sütésre felhasználni. A visszaolvadt krémmézet a levegőtől elzárva kell tartani, mert különben a méz a levegőből vizet szívna magába, a fölső réteg meghígulhatna, akár meg is erjedhetne.*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 4)

*A MÉZ TULAJDONSÁGAI:*​<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=149 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3 height=5>*



*</TD></TR><TR><TD width=5 background=images/doboz_02.gif></TD><TD width=140><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width="100%" background=images/barna_hatter.jpg border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A nektár*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz fizikai, kémiai és biológiai jellemzői*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz fizikai tulajdonságai*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Biológiai tisztaság*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Szín*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Szag, íz, aroma*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz állománya (konzisztenciája) - cukrosodása*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz víztartalma*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz sűrűsége*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Viszkozitás - tixotrópia*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Színérték*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*PH érték*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Nitrogénvegyületek*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A mézben található savak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Aromaanyagok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Ásványi anyagok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*Színanyagok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=sarga_fontitalic vAlign=top width=10>*&middot;*</TD><TD>*A méz virágportartalma*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=5 background=images/doboz_04.gif></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3 height=5>*



*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A NEKTÁR*​*A méz alapanyaga a nektár, a természetben híg formában a növények virágjaiban, azok kiválasztó tevékenysége során keletkezik.
Ez a nektár a méhek és egyéb rovarok csábító anyaga, alapjában véve a benne lévő szénhidráttartalom következtében tápanyagforrása.*
*A méhek ösztönös tevékenysége a nektár összegyűjtésével szintén tápanyag beszerzési célt szolgál. A virág színe, illata és nektárja csalogatja a méheket az élelemforráshoz, ahonnan a nektártartalom felszívása után a kaptárba kerülnek a nektárcseppek. A méhek a gyűjtőtevékenységük során a növények virágjában keletkező nektár mellett egyéb cukortartalmú nedvekhez is hozzájutnak. Ezek a nedvek keletkezésük szerint lehetnek növényi és állati eredetűek. Külső növényi, külső nektármirigy izzadmányok, illetőleg bizonyos növények - főként tűlevelű és lombosfák - levelein, törzsén élősködő rovarok (leggyakrabban a levéltetvek) szénhidrátokban dús váladékai és a rovarok által megsértett növényrészeken a növényekből kiszivárgó cukortartalmú nedvek vonzzák a méheket és alkalmasak az összegyűjtésre. Ezt a begyűjtött anyagot a méhészek általában édesharmat néven ismerik.*
*Az összegyűjtött nektár- illetve édesharmat-cseppeket a méh a mézgyomrában szállítja a kaptárba, ahol a lép sejtjeibe üríti. Eddig a pontig a nektár alig különbözik a növényekben megtalálható édeskés, híg, folyékony anyagoktól. A lépekben elraktározott nektár a kaptáron belül lezajló tevékenység, az érlelés (besűrítés) révén válik mézzé. Ezt a munkát a méhcsalád bizonyos korcsoportba tartozó munkásméhei végzik el.*
*A besűrítés a következőképpen történik: a nektárt vékony rétegben felkenik a lép falára, miközben szárnymozgatással a levegő áramlását biztosítva a nektár fölösleges nedvességtartalmát elpárologtatják. A nektárcseppecskék többszöri felszívása és és kiürítése során a nektárba a méh belső kiválasztó rendszereiből származó anyagok révén (gyomornedv, garatmirigy-váladék) savak, enzimek, fermentanyagok, hormonok kerülnek és dúsulnak fel az érlelési folyamat során egyre inkább sűrűsödő mézbe.
Az érlelési folyamatot akkor lehet befejezettnek tekinteni, amikor az egy-egy lépsejtben összegyűlt mézet a méhek viaszfedéllel lezárják.*
*A pergetés megkezdése előtt meg kell győződni arról, hogy a lépek fedettsége milyen, hiszen attól függ a méz érettsége. A teljesen vagy legalább 3 részben fedett sejteket tartalmazó lépekben már megfelelő a méz minősége. Ha a lép túlnyomó részén még nyitottak a sejtek, akkor a méz még nem eléggé érett, emiatt az sem a víztartalom, sem a mézben lévő egyéb biológiailag aktív anyagok mennyisége szempontjából nem felel meg a minőségi elvárásoknak. Az ilyen híg, éretlen méz nem teljes értékű termék. A esetleg kényszerből kipergetett ilyen éretlen mézet később visszaetetéssel és az ezáltal történő további érleléssel teljes értékűvé lehet tenni.*
*A méznek a lépből való elvétele szerint a gyakorlatban háromféle mézet különböztetünk meg: csurgatott, pergetett illetve préselt mézet.
A méz kinyerési módjai közül a csurgatást és a préselést már alig-alig alkalmazzák. A napjainkra általánosan elterjedt, tömegtermelésre is alkalmas módszer a pergetés.*
*A méz tulajdonságai*
*A méz az eredetéről függően igen sokféle tulajdonsággal rendelkezik. Színe, íze, illata, aromája, állománya és összetevői eltérőek lehetnek attól függően, hogy milyen növény(ek) virágairól vagy esetleg milyen egyéb cukrot tartalmazó nedvekről gyűjtötték a méhek a méz alapanyagát.*
*A méz színe a víztiszta átlátszótól vagy a hófehér kristályos színtől a sárga, sárgásbarna, zöldessárga, vörösesbarna színárnyalatokon át a kávébarnáig, sőt egészen a feketéig terjedhet rendkívül sok színárnyalatban.*
*Íz szempontjából is igen sokféle lehet a méz, íze a kellemes, virágillatú, aromás, édes íztől a savanykás, kisé karcos, sőt egészen a kellemetlen ízig terjed. A méz színét, ízét, aromáját a tárolási körülmények, a tárolás időtartama, a tárolóeszközök és a mézzel együtt tárolt anyagok igen erősen befolyásolhatják.*
*A méz fizikai, kémiai és biológiai tulajdonságait igen gyakran olyan körülmények, külső hatások befolyásolják, amelyek a termelőtől függetlenek, így nincs lehetőség arra, hogy a termelő bármilyen módon változtasson ezeken.*
*Ide sorolhatók: az adott méhlegelő, a nektárforrások összetétele, a gyűjtés időszakának időjárása (pl. hűvös, párás időjárás, csapadék vagy szokatlanul száraz, meleg időszak), vagy előre nem látható események (elemi csapás, növényvédő szeres kezelés okozta mérgezés, elhullás stb.).*
*A méz minőségét azonban több olyan körülmény is meghatározza, amely elsősorban a méhésztől függ, pl. a termeléstechnológia, a kaptár típusa, a méhész szakértelme, hozzáértése, felszerelése, a méhlegelők adta lehetőségek megfelelő kihasználása (pl. vándorlással), a méhcsaládok állapota (ereje), a méhészet méhegészségügyi állapota, a termékek kezelése során alkalmazott módszerek, a munkafolyamatok (pergetés, kezelés és tárolás) során alkalmazott higiénia szint.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ FIZIKAI, KÉMIAI ÉS BIOLÓGIAI JELLEMZŐI*
*A méz fizikai tulajdonságai*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Érzékszervileg meghatározható tulajdonságok:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*fizikai tisztaság*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*szín*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*íz, illat (aroma)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*konzisztencia (állomány), pl. folyékony vagy kristályos állapot*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Műszerrel mérhető jellemzők:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*víztartalom*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*sűrűség*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*viszkozitás (tixotrópia)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*színérték*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*fajhő*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*hővezető képesség*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*törésmutató*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*elektromos vezetőképesség*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*pH*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="20%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*felületi feszültség*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A méz kémiai összetevői*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Szénhidrátok:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*egyszerű cukrok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*összetett cukrok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*poliszacharidok, dextrinek, keményítők*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Nitrogénvegyületek:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*aminosavak, fehérjék*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*enzimek, fermentumok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*vitaminok és egyéb biológiailag aktív anyagok*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Szénhidrát- és cukoreredetű bomlástermékek (HMF):*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*Savak*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*Aromaanyagok*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*Ásványi sók*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*Színanyagok*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontbold colSpan=2>*A méz egyéb alkotórészei - alakos elemek*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*Virágpor szemcsék (pollen)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*növényi és állati eredetű mikroszkopikus méretű részecskék*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*egyéb törmelékanyagok*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A mézről szóló szabvány így írja le a méz fogalmát:*
*"A méz a mézelő méhek (Apis mellifica L.) által főleg növények nektárjából vagy levelein, hajtásain található édes nedvekből gyűjtött, saját mirigyváladékukkal vegyítve átalakított és lépekbe ömlesztve mézzé érlelt termék. Botanikai eredetét tekintve lehet virág- vagy édesharmatméz (mézharmatméz)."*
*A méz eredete, származása*
*A fizikai és kémiai jellemzők mellett nem hanyagolható el a méz eredet szerinti meghatározása. A méz származását kétféle szempont alapján lehet meghatározni.
&middot; Földrajzi (geográfiai) származás szerint.
&middot; Növényi (botanikai) eredet szerint.*
*A földrajzi származás szerinti megkülönböztetésnek azért van jelentősége, mert a hasonló botanikai eredetű (fajtajellegű) mézek a különböző időjárási, éghajlati (klimatikus) körülmények, a növényfajok eltérő tulajdonságú egyedei, a talajviszonyok, a területen honos kísérő növényzet és a méhészkedés egyéb (ide nem tartozó) körülményei miatt gyakran eltérő tulajdonságokkal rendelkeznek (pl. szín, íz, aroma, konzisztencia stb.).*
*Így pl. a kínai vagy a román származású akácméz érzékszervi tulajdonságai eltérnek a a magyar akácméz tulajdonságaitól, vagy a hazai termésű hársméz a kelet-európai hársméztől, valamint a szlovákiai vagy osztrák erdei mézek különböznek a Magyarországon termelt erdei- vagy édesharmat méztől. Alaposabb vizsgálattal ki lehet mutatni azt is, hogy még a hazánk különböző területein gyűjtött akác- vagy gyümölcsméz sem azonos sok szempontból. Más pl. a színe, íze, aromája a nógrádi, a vasi, a somogyi vagy az alföldi akácméznek. A földrajzi eredetet a származási ország nevének feltüntetésével jelzik a forgalomba hozott mézeken.
A méz érzékszervi tulajdonságait és fajtajellegét elsősorban a méhek által látogatott virágok, növények nektárjának tulajdonságai, összetétele, azaz a méz növényi eredete határozza meg. A túlnyomó részben azonos növényi eredetű nektárból készült és megfelelő módon külön kipörgetett és kezelt mézeket fajtamézeknek nevezik. A fajtamézekre vonatkozó megkülönböztető jelzés csak abban az esetben használható, ha a méz az illető országban a fajtajelleg meghatározására előírt vizsgálati módszerrel bevizsgálva a szabvány szerinti követelményeknek megfelel.*
*Az érzékszervi tulajdonságok mellett a fajtamézek azonosítása a virágpor-összetétel vizsgálata a döntő. A méz virágpor tartalmának, összetételének meghatározására szolgáló vizsgálati módszer a mikroszkópos vizsgálat: a pollenanalízis.*
*A mézben jelenlévő virágportartalom a méhek által látogatott virágokról származik. A méhek a gyűjtő tevékenységük során óhatatlanul érintkezésbe kerülnek a meglátogatott növény virágporával. Ezek a szemcsék, melyek a virágpor és nektárgyűjtés alatt a méhek szőrzetére tapadnak, esetenként a növény nektárjába is szóródnak. A méhek testéről a kaptárban a lépekbe ürített nektárba kerülnek természetes adalékként. Az érlelési folyamat során a virágpor tartalom koncentrálódik, és benne marad a mézben. A mézben lévő pollentartalom minősége és mennyiségi aránya a méhek által látogatott virágok fajáról és ezáltal a méz fajtájáról ad tájékoztatást a hozzáértő számára. Egy mézminta mikroszkópos kenetében látható virágpor-tartalom pontosabban és biztonságosabban jellemzi a méhek gyűjtő tevékenységét és a meglátogatott virágokat, mint a méhész legpontosabb megfigyelése.*
*A mikroszkópos vizsgálat igen komoly felkészültséget, gyakorlatot, növénytani (botanikai) ismereteket és a mikroszkópiában való jártasságot igényel.
A pollenanalízis azon alapszik, hogy a különböző növények virágporszemcséi nagyság, forma, szín és egyéb morfológiai (alaktani) tulajdonságok szerint megkülönböztethetők és meghatározhatók.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ FIZIKAI TULAJDONSÁGAI*
*A fogyasztásra vagy értékesítésre átadott méz sem a felületén, sem a belsejében nem tartalmazhat semmilyen idegen anyagot. A méz termelési módjától, az alkalmazott eszközöktől, a használt edényektől és a pörgetés körülményeitől függően (pl. vándortanyán, a szabadban) a mézbe kerülhetnek olyan szennyeződések, amelyeket el kell távolítani. A méz tisztaságának biztosítására számos lehetőség van. A pörgetésre előkészített lépek fedelező villával vagy -késsel történő kezelése révén óhatatlanul fedelezés-törmelékek (viaszdarabkák) kerülnek a kipörgetett mézbe. A pergetés során a méz illatára gyülekező méhek, darazsak és egyéb rovarok szintén szennyezhetik a mézet. Apró hulladékok, keretléc-darabkák és egyéb törmelékek is belekerülhetnek a mézbe. Előfordul az is, hogy a nagyobb hozam érdekében a nyílt fiasításos lépeket is kipörgetik, ilyenkor az álcák is belekerülnek a mézbe.*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontbold colSpan=2>*A külső szennyeződések ellen a következő módszerekkel lehet védekezni:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a pörgetést fedett vagy zárt helyen kell végrehajtani,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a pörgetőből a tárolóedénybe folyó méz azonnali szűrésével (szűrőként fémből vagy műanyagból készült szűrőt lehet alkalmazni),*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a tárolóedénybe került méz néhány napos állás után végrehajtott "fedelezésével", ugyanis az öntisztulás során a méz sűrűségénél kisebb sűrűségű anyagok (pl. viasztörmelék, fa- és egyéb növényi részek, rovarok) a felszínre felúsznak, ezután ezeket egyszerűen le lehet kanalazni a méz felszínéről,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a kristályos méz felszínén összegyűlő idegen anyagokat is el kell távolítani.
Amennyiben a méz tárolás előtt nem lett megszűrve, akkor az értékesítés előtt óvatos felmelegítést követően a szennyeződéseket ki kell szűrni.*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*BIOLÓGIAI TISZTASÁG*
*A méz a növényi eredetű egyéb élelmiszeripari alapanyagokhoz hasonlóan bizonyos mennyiségben tartalmaz mikroorganizmus eredetű szennyeződéseket, amelyek egy része a nektárt adó növényekből származik, míg más része a levegőből illetve a tárolás a kezelés és a feldolgozás során kerülhet a mézbe. A mézben lévő gombák, gombaspórák, élesztőgombák és egyéb mikroorganizmusok addig nem jelentenek gondot, amíg kis mennyiségben vannak jelen és nincs lehetőségük sem szaporodásra, sem egyéb élettevékenységre. A méz összetétele a mikroorganizmusok számára nem kedvező igen alacsony vízaktivitása (Aw) miatt. A méz a mikroorganizmusok számára gyakorlatilag száraz környezetet jelent, víz hiányában pedig a mikroorganizmusok nem képesek semmilyen élettevékenységre. Ezen kívül a mézben jelenlévő - régebben inhibin néven ismert - glükózoxidáz enzim is gátolja a mikroorganizmusok élettevékenységeit.*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>*Bizonyos esetekben mégis előfordul az, hogy a mézben egyes mikroorganizmusok (élesztő- vagy penészgombák) elszaporodnak és ezáltal erjedés következik be.*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*A mikroorganizmusok káros tevékenységének okait többnyire a méhész által elkövetett kezelési hibák között kell keresni. Ilyen hibák lehetnek az alábbiak:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a méz pörgetése, kezelése, tárolása során használt eszközök, edények stb. tisztaságának, tisztításának elhanyagolása, a higiéniai követelmények be nem tartása,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*híg, éretlen méz pörgetése, annak indokolatlanul hosszú ideig történő tárolása,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a méz helytelen (pl. nedves helyen) történő tárolása során a felszínen bekövetkező hígulás is oka lehet a bekerült mikroorganizmusok káros tevékenységének (erjedés vagy penészedés) beindulásának; tudni kell azt is, hogy a méz erősen higroszkópos - nedvszívó és nedvességkötő - tulajdonságú,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*gondatlan tárolás (pl. szabad ég alatt, az időjárás viszontagságainak kitéve), illetve rosszul záródó tárolóeszköz használata esetén a csapadék (eső, hó, harmat, pára) a tárolt méz tetejére rétegeződve megfelelő körülményeket teremt a káros mikroorganizmusok számára,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a fiasítást tartalmazó lépek kipörgetése után a mézben maradó álcahulladékok a bomlásuk során megfelelő élőhelyet nyújtanak a rothasztó baktériumok számára,*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="5%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a fertőzött, beteg (költésrothadás, költésmeszesedés, nozéma stb.) méhcsaládoktól származó méz is előidézője lehet a méz romlásának.*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Minden országban igen szigorú előírások határozzák meg az élelmiszerekben (a közvetlen fogyasztásra szánt élelmiszerekben) megengedhető határértékeket. E területen Magyarországon is van érvényes rendelet.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*SZÍN*
*A méz színét növényi vagy földrajzi eredete, kinyerési módja, a nektár-eredetű színanyagok (flavonok, flavonoidok) összetétele és mennyisége, valamint a tárolási idő, a tároló edények milyensége és a kezelés során a mézet ért hőhatás mértéke határozza meg (HMF tartalom).
A fiatal, keveset használt vagy szűzlépből kinyert méz színe mindig világosabb, mint a több éves, sok bábinget tartalmazó, öreg lépekből származó mézé. Ez leginkább a világos színű mézek, pl. az akácméz esetében figyelhető meg a legjobban.*
*Esetenként a hazai akácméz színét az országon belüli gyűjtőterületek talajviszonyai (a talaj ásványi összetétele) és az adott területen lévő növénytársulás összetétele is meghatározza.
A méz szín szerint is osztályozható. Export célra a szín mérésére célműszer szolgál (méz-koloriméter - Pfund Color Grader), melynek a skálája milliméter-beosztással van ellátva.
A mézek színének megítélésénél, illetve sszehasonlításánál igen fontos tényező a rétegvastagság, a méz folyékonysága, átlátszósága. A kristályosodásnak indult vagy teljesen kikristályosodott mézek színe a folyékony mézénél általában világosabb. Összehasonlítás, illetve színérték-mérés csak folyékony állapotban végezhető el. A méz folyékonnyá alakítása (felmelegítése) során a használt tárolóeszköz anyaga (pl. réz, vas) is károsan befolyásolhatja a méz színét.*
*Az eredeti szín a hőmérséklettől, a hőntartás időtartamától és más körülményektől függően változik (sötétedik).*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*SZAG, ÍZ, AROMA*
*A méz szagát - illatát - ízét és aromáját a növényi eredet határozza meg. A virágra jellemző illat elsősorban a monoflór, ún. fajtamézek esetében ismerhető fel. A mézben lévő aromaanyagokat érzékszervileg igen sokféle mézfajta esetében fel lehet ismerni. Vannak olyan aromájú mézek, amelyek esetében a virágra jellemző illat azonosítható és ez alapján szinte egyértelműen megállapítható a méz fajtája (pl. repceméz, hársméz, levendulaméz, akácméz, narancsméz, rózsaméz stb.). Van olyan eset, amikor a méz aromája a növény termésének ízéhez, aromájához hasonló (pl. almaméz, barackméz, szelídgesztenye méz, napraforgóméz). Egyéb gazdasági növények esetében az ezekről gyűjtött méz aromája a növény felhasználási területéhez kapcsolható (így pl. a dohányméz enyhén nikotinszagú, a lucernaméz friss szénaillatú.*
*Vegyes virágmézek esetében sokféle növényi eredet keveréke miatt csak akkor beszélhetünk jellegzetes ízről, ha valamelyik összetevő olyan erős aromájú növényről származik, melynek aromája a keverékből kitűnik. Ilyen esetben használatos a domináns aromájú méz megnevezésekor a "jellegű" kifejezés (pl. akácjellegű, hársjellegű vagy repcejellegű virágméz).*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ ÁLLOMÁNYA (KONZISZTENCIÁJA) - CUKROSODÁS*
*A mézben lévő cukorkomponensek, szénhidrátok, dextrinek és egyéb anyagok a tárolás idejétől és a klimatikus viszonyoktól (hőmérséklet, páratartalom stb.) függően a méz állapotát befolyásolják.*
*A sejtekből kinyert méz - ritka kivételtől eltekintve - folyékony halmazállapotú, esetleg mikrokristályos szemcséket tartalmazhat. A tárolás során - bizonyos idő elteltével - a méz részlegesen vagy teljes egészében "opálosodni" kezd, majd rövidebb-hosszabb idő elteltével kristályos állapotúvá válik.*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontbold colSpan=2>*A méz állományában bekövetkező változások belső és külső okokkal magyarázhatók:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Belső eredetű okok:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a méz származása (növényi eredete)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a nektár eredetű szénhidrát összetétele, az egyszerű cukrok aránya (glükóz-fruktóz)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a méz víztartalma (gl.-víz arány)*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a poliszacharidok, dextrinek mennyisége*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Külső hatások:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a tárolási idő, hőmérséklet, hőingadozás*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a kinyerés, kezelés, tárolás során fellépő fizikai hatások (pl. szennyeződések bekerülése, keverés, házasítás, felmelegítés stb.)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Egyes mézfajtákra jellemző az, hogy igen gyorsan kristályosodnak, míg mások lényegesen lassabban és létezik néhány nagyon lassan kristályosodó mézfajta. Gyorsan kristályosodó mézek a repce-, mustár-, többféle gyümölcsvirág-méz, valamint a hárs- és a napraforgóméz (ezeken belül egyes fajtákon belül eltérés tapasztalható és a kísérő növények nektárja is befolyásolja a kristályosodási tulajdonságokat).*
*Kristályosodásra nagyon kevéssé hajlamos mézek az akácméz, a hereméz, a lícium (ördögcérna) méze, a bükköny-, a somkóró, a vaddohányméz, valamint egyes erdei avagy édesharmatméz típusok. A külföldi eredetű mézek közül a citrusfélék (pl. narancs), az eukaliptuszfélék és a banksiaméz ismert mint lassan kristályosodó méztípus.
A fent említett kristályosodási tulajdonságok a túlnyomórészt az említett növényekről származó mézekre jellemzők, azaz megfelelnek a fajtamézekre vonatkozó követelményeknek.*
*A méz növényi eredete (a nektár jellemző cukorösszetétele és e cukrok lebomlása és átalakulása miatt) a méz illata, aromája és íze mellett meghatározza a kristályosodásra való hajlam mértékét is.*
*A nektáreredetű cukrok aránya*
*A cukor-összetevők közül a szőlőcukor és a gyümölcscukor (glükóz és fruktóz) aránya határozza meg a méz egyes tulajdonságait. E két cukorféleség a méz szárazanyag-tartalmának 85-95 %-át teszi ki. Az egyéb cukrok (répacukor/nádcukor vagy szacharóz, maltóz, melezitóz) néhány mézféleségben nem elhanyagolható mennyiségű lehet és a jelenlétük természetes eredetű (pl. az akác-, levendula- vagy egyes édesharmatmézek), de ezel mennyisége e mézekben a kristályosodás szempontjából nem jelentős tényező.*
*A glükóz (szőlőcukor) a kristályosodást elősegíti, míg a fruktóz (gyümölcscukor) gátolja a kristályosodást. Ennek alapján egy adott méz kristályosodási hajlamát e két cukor arányának vizsgálatával lehet meghatározni. A mézekben - kevés kivétellel - a fruktóz van túlsúlyban. Ha e két cukor aránya közel 1:1 arányban van jelen, akkor a méz erősen kristályosodik, ha a ez az arány 1:1,2 a fruktóz javára, akkor már gyengül a kristályosodási hajlam, de még viszonylag erős.*
*A glükóz-fruktóz aránynak 1:1,3 felett kell lennie ahhoz, hogy a méz hosszabb ideig folyékony maradjon. Az akácmézek esetében ez az arány 1:1,4-1,7 között van, emiatt ezek a mézek nagyon nehezen kristályosodnak. A repce- és gyümölcsmézek esetében ez az arány 1:1,02-1,16 között van, emiatt ezek a mézek kb. 1 hónap alatt teljesen kikristályosodnak.*
*Glükóz-víz arány*
*A kristályosodást befolyásoló tényező a méz víztartalma is. Azonos összetételű, azonos növényi eredetű méz alacsonyabb víztartalom mellett gyorsabban kristályosodik, mint magasabb víztartalom mellett. Ennek magyarázata az, hogy a méz, mint túltelített oldat, a telítettségét alacsonyabb víztartalom mellett azonos hőmérsékleten és körülmények között hamarabb éri el, mint magasabb víztartalom mellett, hiszen az oldatban maradást a magasabb víztartalom elősegíti.*
*Poliszacharidok, dextrinek*
*A mézben hétköznapi értelemben nem a cukrok közé sorolt cukorszármazékok is találhatók, ezek kémiai szempontból a szacharidok (szénhidrátok) közé tartoznak. Ezek többnyire nem is édes ízűek, sok egyszerű cukormolekula láncsszerű öszekapcsolódásából származó vegyületek. Ezeket összefoglalva poliszacharidoknak nevezik, egy csoportjuk neve pedig a dextrinek. Egyes mézféleségekben jelenlétük nem elhanyagolható. A mézben lezajló folyamatok során keletkeznek és elbomlanak. A kristályosodásra gátló hatást gyakorolnak, egyes esetekben (pl. egyes édesharmatmézeknél) teljes mértékben le is állíthatják a kristályosodási folyamatot.*
*A mézben található dextrinek molekulalánca főként fruktóz molekulákból állnak, míg a keményítő dextrinek túlnyomórészt glükóz molekulákból épülnek fel.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ VÍZTARTALMA*
*A nektár víztartalma 30-90 % között változik. A méhek a méz érlelése során a víztartalmat 18-20 %-ra csökkentik. ennél sűrűbb, 17-18 % víztartalmú méz csak különleges időjárási körülmények között (pl. nagy szárazság), ritkán készül.*
*A kellően besűrített méz víztartalma 19 % körüli. Egyes esetekben a körülmények kényszerítő volta miatt (pl. nagyon intenzív hordás) megesik az, hogy a még éretlen, magasabb víztartalmú mézet is kipörgetik a méhészek. Az így nyert méz nem teljes értékű, a magasabb víztartalom mellett a beltartalmi értéke is gyengébb. Az ilyen mézet éretlen méznek kell tekinteni.*
*A méz nedvszívó (higroszkópos) anyag. A méz párás helyen elsősorban a felületén képes vizet megkötni a levegő páratartalmából. A magasabb nedvességtartalmú mézek esetében száraz környezetben ennek a fordítottja játszódhat le, ekkor a méz vizet ad le és sűrűsödik. A szobahőmérsékleten tárolt 19-20 % víztartalmú mézzel a kb. 60 % relatív páratartalmú levegő van egyensúlyban.*
*A méz hosszabb tárolási idő alatt sűrűség szerint rétegeződik. Egy 50 kg-os kannában az alsó és a felső réteg között 2-2,5 % víztartalom-különbség is mérhető. A kikristályosodás következtében a méz víztartalma nem változik meg, még akkor sem, ha a kristályos és a folyékony rétegek szétválnak (pl. a napraforgóméz esetében). Megfelelő tárolási körülmények között a méz víztartalma nem változhat jelentősen. A rétegeződés miatt bekövetkezett eltérést keveréssel meg lehet szüntetni.*
*A méz víztartalmát leggyakrabban refraktométerrel mérik. Ez a módszer a méz törésmutatójának mérését jelenti. A kézi refraktométerekkel 0,1-0,5 %-os pontossággal határozható meg a méz víztartalma.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ SŰRŰSÉGE*
*A méz sűrűségét a víztartalma és a hőmérséklete befolyásolja. A Magyarországon ismert mézek sűrűsége között nincs lényeges eltérés.
A méz sűrűsége 20 %-os víztartalom mellett 1,39-1,47 g/cm3. A méz sűrűségét piknométerrel vagy aerométerrel mérik.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*VISZKOZITÁS - TXOTRÓPIA*
*A viszkozitás a folyékony anyagokra jellemző fizikai tulajdonság, az ún. belső súrlódás. A méz viszkozitását a sűrűségéhez hasonlóan a víztartalma és a hőmérséklete befolyásolja. A gyakorlatban a viszkozitás ismeretének és befolyásolhatóságának a méhész munkája során (pl. pörgetés, szűrés, áttöltés) van jelentősége. A dinamikus viszkozitás nem csak a víztartalomtól és a hőmérséklettől függ. Adott esetben a méz eredete, fajtajellege, illetve a kémiai összetételen belül a dextrinek, a kolloidanyagok és a fehérjetartalom is szerepet játszik.*
*Régen a méz viszkozitását becslés alapján, a levegőbuborékok felszállási sebességének megfigyelésével végezték. Ez azonban nem volt pontos módszer, mert az eredményt nagyban befolyásolta a méz pollentartalma is. A viszkozitás ismerete a szűrésnél, ülepítésnél, csővezetéken történő szállításnál és a szivattyúzáshoz használt gépek és berendezések tervezésénél és méretezésénél fontos. Melegítés hatására a méz viszkozitása csökken.*
*A méz másik fontos tulajdonsága a tixotrópia, ami a viszkozitás megváltozása a keverés során. A viszkozitás hosszabb állás során visszaáll az eredeti értékre. Ez mézfajtánként jelentősen eltér, vannak kimondottan tixotróp típusú mézek, pl. a hanga- és a manuka - új zélandi - méz. A magyar és pl. az amerikai mézek nem tixotróp mézek.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*SZÍNÉRTÉK*
*Az érzékszervi tulajdonságok közé tartozó szín fizikai, műszeresen is mérhető jellemző. Ennek jelenleg az exportálás során van jelentősége, mivel a szín az előírt jellemzők közé tartozik.*
*A szín mérését egy speciális műszerrel végzik, ez a Pfund Color Grader.
A színértékeket tartományokra bontották és a mézeket ez alapján sorolják be. A tartományok a következők: vízfehér, extrafehér, fehér, extra világos borostyánszín, világos borostyánszín, sötét borostyánszín.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*PH ÉRTÉK*
*A méz összetevői között több szerves és ásványi sav is szerepel, ennek köszönhető az, hogy a méz édes íze mellett esetenként enyhe savanykás íz is érezhető. Bár ezt érzékszervileg nem mindig lehet kimutatni, a méz savtartalma műszerrel mérhető.*
*A méz pH értéke savas, a savasság mértéke azonban fajtánként eltérő. A virágméuek pH értéke 4.5 és 3.6 között van. Az édesharmat mézek kevésbé savanyúak, a Ph-juk 4-4,5 között lehet. A pH érték szempontjából a méz szabad savtartalma mellett szerepük van az aminosavaknak, a fehérjéknek és az egyéb ásványi anyagoknak is.*
*A méz kémiai összetétele*
*Ha megvizsgáljuk az egyszerű cukorszirupot, a méhek etetésére használt ún. invertszörpöt és a mézet, akkor jelentős eltérést találunk. Ez elsősorban a mézben lévő cukrok mennyiségének, milyenségének és arányának tudható be. Mesterségesen csak nehezen lehetne a méz cukorkomponenseinek összekeverésével "mézet" előállítani, de ez a mesterséges méz nem is hasonlítana az eredetire.*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*A mézben lévő cukrok három kategóriába tartoznak:*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%">*1.*​</TD><TD>*Egyszerű cukrok, vagy monoszacharidok, ide tartozik a glükóz és a fruktóz (szőlőcukor és gyümölcscukor).*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%">*2.*​</TD><TD>*Összetett cukrok: pl. szacharóz, maltóz stb.*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width="10%">*3.*​</TD><TD>*Többszörösen összetett cukrok: oligo- és poliszacharidok.*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Egyszerű cukrok*
*Az egyszerű cukrok, a szőlő- és gyümölcscukor a méz szárazanyag-tartalmának kb. 85-95 %-át kitevő legfőbb összetevők. A növényi eredet szempontjából a két cukorféleség nektáron belüli aránya rendkívül fontos, ugyanis a méz kristályosodási hajlamát ennek a két cukornak az aránya határozza meg döntő mértékben.*
*A különböző növények nektáron keresztüli cukorkiválasztását elsősorban a növény faja határozza meg, de szerepet játszanak ebben az időjárási- és talajviszonyok is. A nektárt a kaptárba szállítás után a méhek mézzé "érlelik", miközben a víztartalom ugyan csökken, de e cukrok aránya nem változik, így a nektár cukor aránya szinte teljesen azonos a méz cukor arányával.*
*Vannak növények, amelyek nektárjában több a szőlőcukor és kevesebb a gyümölcscukor, más növények esetében ez éppen fordítva van. Az első csoportba tartozó növények méze erősen kristályosodó hajlamú, ilyenek a keresztes virágú növények (pl. repce, mustár, repcsényretek), a fészkes virágú növények (pl. napraforgó) valamint a legtöbb gyümölcsfa faj. A nektárjukban több gyümölcscukrot tartalmazó növények - amelyek méze nehezen vagy szinte nem is kristályosodik - a pillangós virágúak (pl. akác, herefélék, bükkönyök, lucerna), az érdes levelűek és a burgonyafélék.*
*A mézben lévő egyszerű cukrokat invert cukroknak nevezik és a közvetlenül redukáló cukrok közé sorolják őket. A legtöbb szabvány (pl. FAO-WHO, Európai- és Magyar Szabványok) előírja az invert cukrok minimális mennyiségét a mézben, a virágmézek esetében ez a minimális határ 65 %, az akác- és édesharmat méz esetében pedig 60 %.*
*Az invertcukrok mennyisége a tárolás során kismértékben állandóan változik. a változást a mézben lévő enzimek - elsősorban az invertáz enzim - okozza. Az enzimek a mézben lévő szacharózt (amely kezedben akár 6-10 % is lehet) invert cukrokká alakítják át. Egy szacharóz molekulából az enzimbontás után egy glükóz és egy fruktóz molekula lesz.*
*Összetett cukrok*
*A két vagy több egyszerű cukormolekulából álló cukrokat összetett cukroknak nevezzük. A mézben jelentős az ilyen összetett cukrok mennyisége, az egyik legfontosabb közülük az imént említett szacharóz (répacukor), amely csak a Brassica-repcemézben nincs jelen.. E cukor mennyisége sokáig vitatéma volt különösen a Magyarországon termelt akácméz, az Európában többfelé termelt levendulaméz és a jellegzetesen déli banksiaméz esetében. Az akác virágzási időszakában jó években bőséges a nektárhozam, ennek begyűjtése és feldolgozása olyan többletfeladatot jelent a méhek számára, ami a kaptáron belüli munka felgyorsulásával jár. A nagy mennyiségben, lökésszerűen érkező és a kaptárokat akár egy-két nap alatt megtöltő akác nektár emiatt kissé felületesebb kezelésben részesül a más, lassabban gyűjtött és hosszabb ideig érlelt egyéb mézekhez képest. Emiatt az akácmézben lévő eredetileg is nagyobb mennyiségű répacukor egyébként is időigényes lebontása lassabban történik.*
*A szacharóz tartalom egyéb mutatókkal együtt a méz valódiságáról is információt nyújt. A különböző mézek maximális nádcukortartalmát szabványok határozzák meg, az akác esetében ez 7-10 %, a virágmézek esetében 5-6 % lehet. Amennyiben ennél több nádcukor van a mézben, akkor az feltehetően gondatlanságból vagy szándékosan került a mézbe. Az ilyen méz a szabványok szerint hamisított méz. Az ilyen méz előállítója vagy forgalmazója törvénysértést követ el. a méz hamisítása komoly minőségi problémát jelent. A méheket a méhészeknek időnként cukorral kell etetniük, ezt azonban csak élelempótlásra szolgálhat, a mézbe semmilyen körülmények között nem kerülhet bele. A megengedettnél magasabb répacukor tartalmú mézet csak ipari célra szabad felhasználni.*
*A maltóz (malátacukor) a szacharózhoz hasonlóan két öszekapcsolódott egyszerű cukormolekulából áll, ún. diszacharid. A szacharóz és a maltóz között alapvető különbség van. Az analitikai elkülönítésüket az, hogy ez is a közvetlenül redukáló cukrok közé tartozik. Emiatt korábban csak a szacharózzal együtt tudták mérni a mennyiségét és szacharózként is határozták meg. Bizonyos mézekben a maltóz mennyisége elérheti az 5-6 %-ot, egyes esetekben a 10 %-ot is.*
*A melezitóz egy háromértékű cukor (három egyszerű cukor molekulából áll), elsősorban az édesharmatmézben, hársmézben és fenyőmézben fordul elő jelentősebb mennyiségben.
Ezeken a cukrokon kívül analitikai módszerekkel még számos összetett cukrot mutattak ki a mézben, de ezek mennyisége elhanyagolható. Ezek közé tartozik (a teljesség igénye nélkül) a kojibóz, izomaltóz, nigeráz, trehalóz, genciobóz, laminarbióz, maltotrióz, turanóz, i-kesztóz,panóz, maltulóz, izomaltotrióz stb.*
*Többszörösen összetett cukrok (dextrinek, keményítők, oligiszacharidok)*
*Amikor 3-4 vagy több egyszerű cukormolekula lánccá összekapcsolódik, akkor ezeket a többértékű cukroknak, oligo- vagy poliszacharidoknak nevezzük. Kis mennyiségben ilyen cukrok is vannak a mézben. Eredetük részben természetes, a nektárból származnak, más részük a mézben lezajló enzimtevékenység eredményeképpen jön létre.*
*Pontos összetételük és szerepük még nem tisztázott. A méz dextrintartalma 1-14 % között lehet, a mézek közül az édesharmatmézek tartalmaznak nagyobb arányban ilyen cukrokat. A dextrinek a méz kristályosodási hajlamát is befolyásolják, a magasabb dextrintartalmú mézek nehezebben kristályosodnak.*
*A méz keményítőtartalma idővel változik a mézben lévő keményítőbontó enzim (diasztáz v. amiláz) keményítőbontó hatása következtében.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*NITROGÉNVEGYÜLETEK*
*Fehérjék és aminosavak*
*A méz természetes alapanyaga nem tartalmaz fehérjét. A mézben lévő fehérjék az érlelés során a méhek mirigyváladékából és a mézbe kerülő egyéb anyagokból (pl. virágpor) származnak. A különböző mézek fehérjetartalma 1-1,5 % körül van. Édesharmatmézekben a fehérje-szint esetenként elérheti a 3 %-ot is. A fehérjék mennyiségének és összetételének vizsgálatával a méz eredetére, sőt bizonyos mértékig a természetes voltára is következtetni lehet.*
*egyes esetekben a mézekben jelentős mennyiségű aminosav is előfordulhat, pl. a zsályaméz jelentős mennyiségű fenilalanint tartalmaz. Eddig a mézekből 18 féle aminosavat mutattak ki. a mézben a prolin fordul elő legnagyobb mennyiségben. Ez utóbbi a méz aromájának egyik fő alkotóeleme.*
*Az aminosavak a mézben nagyrészt kolloidális formában találhatók meg és nagy a szerepük a méz felületi feszültségének kialakításában.*
*Enzimek, fermentumok*
*Az enzimek igen fontos szerepet játszanak a mézben. A mézben lezajló folyamatok során az átalakulások az enzimatikus folyamatok révén történnek meg. Jelenlétük, mennyiségük és aktivitásuk információt nyújt a méz állapotára, valódiságára, érettségére, esetenként az eredetére, sőt a tárolási és feldolgozási körülményeire vonatkozóan.*
*A keményítőbontó enzimeket diasztáznak vagy amiláznak nevezik. A diasztáz enzim a méh garatváladékából származik, ?- és ß-amiláz keverékéből áll. A mézben betöltött szerepe és jelentősége a nem tisztázott, részben a méz keményítőtartalmának lebontását végzi. A diasztázaktivitás bizonyos mézek esetében igen magas, a hazai mézeink egy része közepes diasztáz-aktivitással bír, az akácméz diasztázaktivitása viszont kimondottan alacsony. A külföldi mézek közül a citrus-narancs mézekre jellemző az igen kis disztázaktivitás. Az akácméz kis diasztázaktivitását a gyors érlelési tevékenységgel lehet magyarázni.A méz diasztáz-aktivitása szobahőmérsékleten (20 °C) történő tárolás során csak kismértékben változik, csak kb. 4 év alatt csökken a felére. Magasabb hőmérsékleten - 58-60 °C fokra melegítve - azonban viszonylag rövid idő alatt megindul az enzim inaktiválódása. A diasztáz aktivitás meghatározása fontos vizsgálat, mert a túl alacsony enzimaktivitás a méz éretlenségét, hamisítását esetleg szakszerűtlen kezelését és/vagy tárolását jelezheti.*
*Az invertáz enzim szintén a méh garatmirigy-váladékából kerül a mézbe. A diasztáznál sokkal inkább érzékenyebb a melegre, az erősen ingadozó hőmérséklet is erősen csökkenti az aktivitását. Fontosságát az adja, hogy ez az enzim végzi a mézben lévő répacukor lebontását. A természetes eredetű méz répacukor-tartalma - amely mézfajtánként jelentősen eltérhet - a mézben lévő invertáz hatására bizonyos idő alatt egészen minimálisra csökkenhet. Kivételt képezhet néhány olyan méz, amelyek szacharóz tartalma a növényi eredetük következtében eleve magas, bár az invertáz a magas répacukor-tartalmat is csökkenti némileg.*
*Egy időben az invertáz vizsgálatának fontos szerepe volt a mézkereskedelemben, ugyanis a természetes állapot mellett ez alapján következtettek az esetleges hőkezelésekre is. Mivel azonban az invertáz aktivitást csak tényezők is befolyásolják, ma már a méz más paramétereit vizsgálják.*
*A mézben kis mennyiségben található egyéb enzimek, amelyek eredetére és szerepére eddig még nem sikerült egyértelmű magyarázatot találni. Ezek a kataláz, invertin, oxidáz, reduktáz, peroxidáz, transzferáz, aszkorbisav-oxidáz és a glükóz-oxidáz. A glükóz-oxidáz már régóta a figyelem középpontjában áll, mert a szakemberek szerint ez okozza a méz antibiotikus tulajdonságait. Ez az enzim a glükózt glükönsavvá és hidrogén-peroxiddá alakítja át, az előbbi a máz savasságának kialakításában játszik szerepet, a hidrogén-peroxid pedig egy erős baktériumölő hatású anyag. A méz e tulajdonsága igen kedvező, mert a mézbe kerülő patogén baktériumok a mézben hamarosan elpusztulnak a hidrogén-peroxid hatására. A hidrogén peroxid e hatását korábban az ún. "mézpakolás" formájában sebek, gyulladások gyógyítására használták. A felsorolt enzimek mindegyike meglehetősen érzékeny a hőre, emiatt aktivitásukat csak a hőkezelésnek még ki nem tett mézben őrzik meg.*
*A méz ugyancsak igen kis mennyiségben vannak olyan biológiailag aktív anyagok is, amelyek fontosak a szervezet számára. E nitrogéntartalmú anyagok közé kell sorolni a vitaminokat és hormonális hatású vegyületet. Ezek közé tartozik pl. a nikotinsavamid, a C-, B1-, B2- vitaminok, amelyek igen kis mennyiségben kimutathatók a mézből.*
*A mézben ezen kívül található még kolin és acetilkolin is. Ezek csak rendkívül kis mennyiségben fordulnak elő, fiziológiai hatásuk ismert. Nem tisztázott az, hogy milyen úton kerülnek a mézbe, de azt tudjuk, hogy kolinból ötször annyi van a mézben, mint acetilkolin.*
*Mivel bizonyos növények nektárjában toxikus anyagok is vannak, melyek emiatt megjelenhetnek a mézben is. Szerencsére Magyarországon az ilyen nektárok rendkívül ritkán és kis mennyiségben fordulnak elő, így nem okoznak problémát. A méhek ismerik a valóban mérgező növényeket (pl. rhododendron, hegyi babér, jázmin, beléndek, kikirics, maszlag) és elkerülik azokat.*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZBEN TALÁLHATÓ SAVAK*
*Sok esetben már a nektárban jelen vannak bizonyos szervez savak, ezek a méz érlelése során feldúsulnak. Ezen túl a méhek garatmirigyéből is kerülnek savak a mézbe. Az enzimek tevékenysége révén is keletkeznek savas vegyületek. A valószínűleg növényi eredetű savak a foszforsav, citromsav, almasav, szulcinsav, piroglutaminsav, borostyánkősav és a malonsav. A méh garatmirigye hangyasavat, ecetsavat és néha sósavat is tartalmaz. Az enzimek tevékenysége során főként glukonsav keletkezik. A méz ízén a savtartalom csak kissé érződik, mert a savas ízt az árványi anyagok, a fehérjék és aminósavak letompítják pufferelik. Emiatt a méz savtartalmának mérése nem egyszerű. Különösen az erdei- és édesharmatmézek esetében érdekes, hogy a nagyobb savtartalom nem okoz egyértelműen alacsonyabb pH értéket, éppen ellenkezőleg, az édesharmatmézek pH-ja közelebb áll a semleges értékhez, mivel ebben a mézben erősebben érvényesül a pufferhatás.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*AROMAANYAGOK*
*A méz jellegzetes ízét az aromaanyagok összetevőinek aránya határozza meg. Vannak általános és specifikus aromaanyagok. A legrégebben ismert aromaanyag a diacetil, amely a karamellízt okozza. A metilantralinát a narancsvirágméz jellemző anyaga. Az aromaanyagok alaposabb vizsgálata a kromatográfiás módszerek elterjedése óta lehetséges. Gáz- és folyadékkromatográfiás módszerekkel közel 120 féle aromaanyagot találtak a mézekben, ezek közül 85-öt sikeresen azonosítottak is. Az aromaanyagok általában szerves savak, alkoholok, alkohol-észterek, aldehidek és ketonok.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*ÁSVÁNYI ANYAGOK*
*Ásványi anyagok kisebb-nagyobb mennyiségben minden állati és növényi eredetű élelmiszerben megtalálhatók. Ezek egy része az emberi szervezet számára fontosak, egyes esetekben nélkülözhetetlenek. A mézben - ami egyszerre növényi és állati eredetű élelmiszer - természetesen szintén vannak ásványi anyagok is. Ezek a természetben előforduló szervetlen sók, fémek, nyomelemek, amelyek javarészt a nektár révén kerülnek a mézbe. A mézben lévő ásványi anyagok a következők: kálium (jelentős mennyiség), nátrium, kalcium és magnézium. A mikroelemek közül jelen van a vas, a mangán és a réz. A mézek ásványianyag-tartalma befolyásolja a méz színét, a sötét színű mézekben több ásványi anyag található. A mézben lévő ásványi anyagok mennyiségét és összetételét a nektár termőhelyének talajviszonyai is befolyásolják.*
*A nem fémes elemek közül legnagyobb mennyiségben a foszfor van jelen a mézben, általában a foszforsav sóinak formájában. Kisebb mennyiségben van még klór (kloridokban), kén és szilícium. Az ásványi anyagok mennyiségének meghatározása a méz hamvasztásával történik. A mézek hamutartalma általában 0,1-0,3 % körül van.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*SZÍNANYAGOK*
*A méz színét elsősorban a növényi eredet határozza meg, de szerepet játszik a gyűjtés időszaka (tavasz, nyár eleje, nyár vége), az éghajlati viszonyok, az ásványianyag-tartalom és a nitrogénvegyületek mennyisége is. Ezen túl a színt befolyásolja még a méz termelési és kezelési módja, a tárolás helye, ideje és a tárolási hőmérséklet alakulása. A méz színmeghatározásával kapcsolatban jelenleg is tartanak a viták. Alapelvként a következő összefüggéseket kell figyelembe venni:*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Világos mézek jellemzői:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*a répacukornál magasabb gyümölcscukor-tartalom;*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*alacsony pH;*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*nagy laktonarány: szabad savak;*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*erős kristályosodási hajlam (kivétel az akác).*</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2></TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontitalic colSpan=2>*Sötét mézek jellemzői:*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*magasabb titrálható savtartalom;*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*több nitrogénvegyület;*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=fontbold vAlign=top width="10%">*&middot;*​</TD><TD>*több ásványi anyag.*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Minél tovább áll a méz öreg lépekben, annál sötétebbé válik a színe. A lép színe minden méz esetében befolyásolja a kipergetett méz színét. A méz színe a hevítéstől is sötétebbé válik.
A méz tárolóedényeinek kiválasztásakor figyelembe kell venni azt is, hogy a méz savtartalma a vasból készül edényekből kiold némi vasat, ami szintén sötétíti a mézet. Hűtött tárolás során a méz színe gyakorlatilag alig változik.*
*Egyéb alkotórészek - alakos elemek*
*Híg mézoldatból centrifugálással ki lehet választani a benne lebegő szemcsés anyagokat. Ezek kétféle csoportosítása a következő:*
*Szervetlen és szerves részecskék, vagy amorf/alaktalan és alakos elemek*
*A szervetlen törmelékek közé kell sorolni a mézbe került oldhatatlan ásványi anyagokat, sókristályokat, porszemeket stb. Ezek általában alaktalan vagy kristályos üledéket alkotnak.
A szerves anyagok közé tartoznak a mézben lévő cukorkristályok, mikroorganizmusok (élesztők, gombák, gombafonalak, spórák stb.), viasztörmelékek, méhélősködő állatok, keményítőszemcsék propolisz-szemcsék, fiasítás-maradványok stb.*
*Fontos szerves alakos elemek a méz eredetére utaló virágporszemcsék, ill. az édesharmatméz esetén az ún. indikátorok. A felsorolt anyagok jelenléte a mézben a virágpor kivételével nem szükséges, sőt egy megfelelően kezelt és szűrt mézben a mennyiségük elenyésző.*
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=486>​</TD><TD width=30>*

*​</TD><TD width=20></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A MÉZ VIRÁGPORTARTALMA*
*A mézben lévő alakos elemek közül a virágpornak nagy jelentősége van, mert a mennyisége és minősége meghatározza a méz jellegét. A méz fajtajellegének és származásának meghatározása a pollentartalom ill. -összetétel vizsgálatával történik. A méhek által a virágokról gyűjtött mézekben megtalálható a meglátogatott virágokról származó virágpor is. A méh a nektár gyűjtése során a testén (szőrzetén) megtapadó virágport is behordja a kaptárba. Ez a virágpor belekerül a mézbe, de egyes virágokban más a nektár is tartalmaz virágport.*
*A mézelő növények nektár- és virágportermésének aránya igen változó, ezért megkülönböztetünk bőséges nektárt, de kevés virágport, sok virágport és kevés nektárt adó, egyaránt sok nektárt és virágport adó valamint mindkettőből keveset adó növényeket.
Sok nektárt és viszonylag kevés virágport adó növények az akác, a levendula és a hárs. kevés nektárt és sok virágport adnak a gesztenye és a nefelejcs.*
*A fajtajelleg meghatározására a méz virágportartalmának vizsgálatát használják. A mézben természetesen olyan növények virágpora is megtalálható, amelyek egyáltalán nem mézelnek (pl. szélporozta növények), ennek figyelembe vételével a fajtajelleg meghatározásához az adott növények virágporából a szabványban meghatározott %-os arányban kell jelen lennie a mézben. Amennyiben a virágporok között a szélporozta növények virágporai jelentősebb mennyiségben vannak jelen, akkor ezeket a vizsgálat során figyelmen kívül kell hagyni, feltéve hogy a virágpor összes mennyisége megfelel az elfogadott természetes pollentartalomnak.*
*Egyes esetekben a pollenvizsgálattal történő fajtajelleg-meghatározás során a méz érzékszervi tulajdonságainak ellentmondó pollenösszetételt állapítanak meg. Ezt az magyarázza, hogy egy adott méz pollentartalma sok tényezőtől függ. Elsődlegesen jellemző a méhlegelő - a fő hordást adó növény - nektár-pollen aránya szerinti virágpor-tartalom. Egy adott helyről gyűjtött mézben a gyűjtési körzetben megtalálható és egyszerre virágzó növények virágporainak egész skálája megtalálható. A pollentartalmat ezen túl befolyásolja az is, hogy a pörgetés előtt a lépekben milyen méz volt és hogy ebből a pörgetés utánra mennyi maradt. A mézben található virágpor mennyiségét és minőségét nagyban befolyásolja a méhészkedés technikája, a fedelezés, a pergetés, a tárolóedények, a tisztaság és higiénia is.*
*A fiasítás körüli mézkoszorú kipörgetése - melynek során jelentős mennyiségű virágpor kerülhet a mézbe - lényegesen megváltoztathatja a méz virágpor-arányát.
A fajtaméz tisztaságának biztosítása érdekében célszerű a méhek számára üres, vagy tökéletesen kipörgetett lépeket biztosítani. A méz pollenvizsgálatát csak a különböző növények pollenjét jól ismerő személy végezheti és kellő hozzáértés szükséges a pollenarány meghatározásához is.*
*A pollen-összetétel a fajtajellegen kívül a méz egyéb tulajdonságairól is információt nyújt (pl. kristályosodási hajlam). Az édesharmatmézek pollentartalma általában alacsony, az egészen tiszta édesharmatmézben pedig elhanyagolható mennyiségű virágpor van. Az édesharmatméz mikroszkópos vizsgálata során az eltérő gyűjtési módra és körülményekre utaló ún. "mézharmat-indikátorokat" ellenőrzik. Ezek közé tartoznak a korompenész, algák, gombafonalak, spórák, szerves és szervetlen törmelékek.*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 4)

*MÉZFAJTÁK.*​
*



Magyarországon több mint nyolcszáz növényfajt látogatnak a méhek nektár és virágporgyűjtés végett. E fajoknak csak töredékéről lehet fajtamézet előállítani.*
*Fajtamézekről akkor beszélünk, amikor a méz készítéséhez használt nektár túlnyomó része a megnevezés szerinti növényről származik. A méhészek a megfelelő termelési technológiával biztosíthatják a fajtamézek tisztaságát.Ennek alapfeltétele a lépek üresre pergetése a fajtaméz gyűjtése előtt, valamint az adott növény virágzásának időpontjában a méhállomány megfelelő helyre történő vándoroltatása. Amennyiben a méhek egy elég nagy területen



virágzó azonos fajú növényállományról a kellően tiszta lépekbe gyűjtik a mézet, akkor a méhész megfelelő tisztaságú fajtamézet pörgethet ki.Amennyiben a méhek gyűjtési területén belül egyszerre több növényfaj is virágzik és ezeket a méhek egyidőben látogatják, akkor a begyűjtött nektárból vegyes virágméz készülhet. A fajtamézek minősítése a méz virágpor-tartalmának vizsgálatával, valamint érzékszervi vizsgálattal történik. *​*Magyarországon termő fajtamézek*
*&middot; Vegyesvirágméz*
*






A vegyes virágméz nem önálló fajtaméz, mivel összetétele rendkívül eltérő lehet, de minden esetben kizárólag virágok nektárjából készül. Az eltérések származhatnak egyrészt a méhek által látogatott növények sokféleségéből, másrészt a különböző nem fajtamézeknek a méztöltő üzemekben házasításából (összekeveréséből) is. Emiatt e mézek színe rendkívül változatos, általában sötét árnyalatúak, barnás színűek. Jellemző rájuk a gyors kristályosodás. A kristályosodási folyamat is eltérő, vannak olyan virágmézek, amelyek teljes egészében kikristályosodnak, míg mások esetében keletkezik egy alsó kristályos réteg, mely fölött híg, folyékony méz marad. A vegyes virágmézek változatos ízűek és hasonlóan jó étrendi hatással bírnak mint a fajtamézek. Olcsóbb áruk miatt elsősorban sütéshez-főzéshez és tea ízesítésre történő használatuk ajánlott, de önmagukban is fogyaszthatók*
*&middot; Akácméz*
*






Az akácméz világos, zöldessárga színű, sokáig folyékony állapotban maradó (nehezen kristályosodó), akácvirág illatú méz.Az egyes területekről származó akácmézek nagyon világosak és áttetszők, de ez esetekben is megfigyelhető a halvány zöldes árnyalat. Nagyon kevés virágport tartalmaz. A Magyarországon termelt akácméz különleges minősége miatt Hungaricumnak számít, keresett export termék. Fogyasztása minden formában lehetséges önmagában, kenyérrel-vajjal, teában, sütés-főzéshez, műzli alkotórészként stb. Íze nem karakteres, emiatt fogyasztása a mézzel ismerkedők számára ajánlható. A helyesen tárolt akácméz gyakorlatilag nem kristályosodik, akár egy évig is eltartható. Az akácvirágból készült tea mellett az akácméz is ajánlott a gyomorsav-túltermelés miatt bekövetkező emésztési zavarok oldására. *
*&middot; Hársméz*
*






A hársméz színe az akácénál sötétebb, a világossárgától a borostyánsárgáig változhat. Erős, jellegzetes hárs illatú, enyhén kesernyés ízű fajtaméz. Viszonylag nehezen kristályosodik. Kedvező hatása jól ismert megfázás, torokgyulladás és köhögés esetén, ez az orvosok által legrégebben ajánlott "orvosság". Lázzal járó légúti betegségek esetén hársfateával együtt fogyasztva intenzívebben hat. Fogyasztása idegesség, nyugtalanság, álmatlanság leküzdésére is javasolt.E mézzel különböző mézpakolásokat is szoktak készíteni. Idegnyugtató és fertőtlenítő hatása is ismert. E méz kesernyés íze miatt főzéshez és sütéshez nem ajánlott, mert a hőhatás révén a kesernyés íze felerősödik.*
*&middot; Napraforgóméz*
*






Aranysárga színű, kesernyés-savanykás ízű méz. Nagyon gyorsan kristályosodik, a kristályosodás során nagyméretű, durva kristályok képződnek, melyek leülnek az edény aljára. A kristályok fölött marad egy folyékony, híg réteg. Jó színező hatása van, emiatt a mézeskalács készítők által legkeresettebb fajtaméz. Többnyire a vegyes virágméz alkotórészeként kerül forgalomba. Magas színanyag-tartalma miatt keresett exporttermék élelmiszeripari felhasználásra. Emiatt elsősorban sütéshez-főzéshez ajánljuk. Savassága miatt ez a mézfajta "jelzi" leginkább a szuvas fogakat! Savtúltengésben szenvedők ne fogyasszák!*
*&middot; Repceméz*
*



Folyékonyan világos színű, kikristályosodva hófehér színű méz. Nagyon gyorsan (napok alatt) kikristályosodik. Jellegzetes módon apró kristályokat alkot, egyöntetűen kristályosodik (nincsenek fázisok a kristályosodási folyamat során), emiatt kiválóan alkalmas krémméz előállítására. A tiszta repceméz íze nem kellemes, emiatt krémméz előállításakor valamilyen zamatos mézzel kell házasítani. Általában a sütőiparban használják fel.*
*&middot; Selyemfűméz (vaddohányméz, selyemkóróméz)*
*






Világos, kissé matt színű méz. Kellemes, erős illatú, vanília zamatú fajtaméz. Jellegzetes magyar méz, ez is Hungaricumnak számít. Mivel a növény nem termel virágport, így a virágpor tartalma elenyésző. Az akáchoz hasonlóan sokáig folyékony marad. Desszertméz, emiatt önmagában fogyasztandó. Virágpor-érzékenyek számára ez az ideális méz.
*



*&middot; Facéliaméz (mézontófű-méz)*
*



Világos, tört színű, áttetsző méz. Enyhe illatú, a facélia virágporát idéző ízű mézféleség. Viszonylag sokáig folyékony marad. Önállóan csemegemézként fogyasztható. Többnyire a vegyes virágméz alkotórészeként kerül fogyasztásra, ritkán töltik le önálló fajtamézként.*


*&middot; Gyümölcsméz*
*



A gyümölcsméz többféle, nagyjából egy időszakban (tavasszal) virágzó gyümölcsfáról származó nektárokból készül. Barnás színű, sötét árnyalatú méz. Jellegzetes kesernyés barackmag ízzel bír. Közepes kristályosodási hajlamú. Ritkán, kis mennyiségben terem, csemege méznek számít. Fogyasztása önmagában ajánlott.*

*&middot; Gesztenyeméz*
*






A gesztenyeméz színe a borostyánsárgától a sötétbarna színig terjed. Íze jellegzetes, kesernyés. Szintén kevéssé kristályosodó méz. Fogyasztása önmagában vagy ízesítőként javasolt. Sütéshez-főzéshez a kesernyés íze miatt szintén nem ajánljuk. Fogyasztása jó hatású a vérszegénység, kimerültség, legyengült állapot és étvágytalanság esetén egyaránt. E méz használható visszértágulat kezelésére is.*
*&middot; Pohánkaméz (hajdinaméz) *
*






E méz a legsötétebb virágméz, szinte fekete színű. Illata jellegzetes bőrszagú, emlékeztet a disznóól szagára. Íze nagyon karakteres, fűszeres. Erre a mézre mondják azt, hogy nem szagolni, enni kell! Ez is nehezen kristályosodó mézféleség. Az ínyenc mézfogyasztók egyik kedvelt méze. Ezt a mézet Franciaországban a gyógyszertárakban szívbetegek számára árusítják!*
*&middot; Levendulaméz*
*






Franciaországban jól ismert mézfajta, de Magyarországon is előfordul. Borostyánsárga színű, jellegzetesen kellemes illatú méz. Nehezen kristályosodik. Fahéj és vanília íz is kiérezhető a kóstolásakor, igazi csemege méz, általában mindenki elsőre megkedveli. Fogyasztása elsősorban ömagában (kenyérrel-vajjal, műzlivel) ajánlott. Nyitott sebek kezelésére kiválóan alkalmas, de ajánlják álmatlanság, vesepanaszok és bélférgesség ellen is.*
*&middot; Somkóróméz*
*



Világos színű, nagyon kellemes, jellegzetes illatú, vanília ízű méz. Nehezen kristályosodik. Igazi desszertméz, az ínyencek kedvence, de általában mindenki kedveli. Önmagában fogyasztandó. Az USÁ-ban hatalmas mennyiség terem, mivel ez a növény nagy területek terem a parlagon hagyott területeken.*

*&middot; Szolidágóméz*
*



Sötétbarna színű, erős illatú, rendkívül zamatos, fűszeres ízű mézfajta. Viszonylag gyorsan kristályosodik. Önmagában (kenyérrel-vajjal, műzliben) fogyasztva kiváló, de rendkívül alkalmas italok ízesítésére is.*


*&middot; Őszirózsaméz (Aster méz)*
*



Világosbarna színű méz. Markáns, egyesek számára kellemetlen illatú méz, íze jellegzetesen zamatos. Gyorsan és egyenletesen kristályosodik. A nyers fehér színű mikrokristályok kitöltik az egész üveget, krémméz előállítására kiváló alapanyag. Önmagában és italok ízesítésére is kiválóan felhasználható.*

*&middot; Édesköményméz*
*Sötétbarna színű, markáns illatú, jellegzetesen dióízű fajtaméz. Közepesen kristályosodik. Csemegeméz, önmagában fogyasztják.*
*



&middot; Édesharmatméz (erdeiméz, mézharmatméz)*
*E fajtaméz nem a virágok nektárjából készül, hanem a méhek a növények levelein található mézharmat összegyűjtésével állítják elő. Emiatt a virágportartalma elenyésző. Nagyon sötét, szinte fekete színű, enyhe illatú, markáns ízű méz. A jegenyefenyő erőkben gyűjtött édesharmatméznek dióra emlékeztető íze van. A más erdőkből (pl. lucfenyő, vörösfenyő, tölgy, fűz, feketedió stb.) származó erdeimézek ízében dominál egy bizonyos "édesharmat" íz. Többnyire sokáig folyékony maradnak, de egyes típusok gyorsan kristályosodnak. Magas ásványi anyag tartalma miatt fogyasztása jó étrendi hatású. Kizárólag önmagában (kenyérrel-vajjal, műzliben) fogyasztandó, esetleg italok ízesítésére is használható. Tejben fogyasztva különlegesen finom.*
*Európában előforduló "egzotikus" mézek*
*&middot; Narancsméz (citrusmézek)*
*






A mediterrán területek jellegzetes méze. Világosbarna színű, jellegzetes enyhe illatú és ízű mézféleség. Elsősorban csemegemézként fogyasztják. Olaszországban mindenütt kapható.*


*&middot; Kakukkfűméz*
*Görögországban gyakori, erősen fűszeres ízű csemegeméz.*
*&middot; Eukaliptusz-méz*
*



Világos színű, enyhe illatú mézfajta. Európában a mediterrán területeken termelik. Fő felhasználási területe a légzőszervi problémák kezelése, de gyomor- és bélműködés szabályozására is használható. A spanyol természetgyógyászok gyermekeknél féreghajtásra használják.*
*&middot; Yucatan méz*
*Közép-Amerikából, a mexikói Yucatan félszigetről származó méz. Sötétbarna, borostyán árnyalatú, kellemes, jellegzetes illatú és ízű méz. E mézet a méhek kaktuszok és pozsgás növények virágairól gyűjtik. Nyugat-Európában gyakori importméz. Csemegemézként fogyasztják.*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 4)

*A MÉZ AZ EMBERI TÁPLÁLKOZÁSBAN.*​
*Az emberiség az ősidők óta ismeri és értékes tulajdonságai miatt kedveli a mézet. Az iparszerű cukorgyártás megkezdéséig hosszú időn keresztül a méz volt az egyedüli édesítőszer. Fogyasztását már a híres ókori görög orvos, Hippokratész is ajánlotta, de az ezt megelőző korokból is van tárgyi emlék a méhészettel és a mézfogyasztással kapcsolatban. Hogy ennek az értékes élelmiszernek a táplálkozásban játszott szerepét és az egészségre gyakorolt hatását megérthessük, ismernünk kell az emberi szervezetben lejátszódó biokémiai és energiaforgalmi folyamatokat.*
<TABLE class=font cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>*&middot; **A méz a szervezet energiaforgalmában*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **A méz sorsa a szervezetben: a fő alkotórészek biokémiai átalakulási folyamatai*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **A mézfogyasztás és a méz alkotórészeinek biológiai hatásai*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **Az ásványi anyagok szerepe az emberi szervezetben*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **A méz ásványi anyagai és a hatásaik*</TD></TR><TR><TD>*&middot; **Az egyéb kis részarányú méz-alkotórészek és a hatásaik; a méz lehetséges alkalmazási területei *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*A méz a szervezet energiaforgalmában*
*A méz alkotórészeinek nagy többsége különböző szénhidrátokból áll, ezen belül is a cukrok vannak többségben. A szokásos kémiai felosztás szerint megkülönböztetünk egyetlen molekulából álló egyszerű vagy monoszacharid típusú (mint pl. a mézben a fruktóz vagy glükóz) cukrokat, két egyszerű cukormolekula kapcsolódásából létrejött kettős, vagy diszacharid típusú cukrokat (pl. a szacharóz, maltóz), valamint több vagy igen sok cukormolekulából állú ún. poliszacharidokat (pl. a keményítők).*
*A cukrok nevezetes tulajdonságai: jelentős részük édes ízű, energiatartalmuk magas (bár a zsírokénál alacsonyabb), az élő szervezetekben gyakran előfordulnak. Az ún. édesérzet bizonyos fokig faji sajátság: pl. a méhek az ember számára élvezhetetlenül keserű oktozáncukrot is szívesen fogyasztják. Az édesérzet más és más a különböző cukorvegyületek esetében, az ún. relatív édesség ezt a különbözőséget fejezi ki. A mézből jól ismert fruktóz relatív édessége a legmagasabb (174), a szacharózé (nád- vagy répacukor) már kisebb (100), míg a glükózé 74, a maltózé és a galaktózé 32, az ember számára alig érezhetően édes laktózé pedig csak 16. A méz nagyfokú édessége a fruktóztartalmával magyarázható.*
*Az élő szervezetek biokémiai folyamataiban a különböző cukrok - más szénhidrátokkal együtt - igen fontos szerepet játszanak. A földi élet alapja a növényekben lejátszódó fotoszintézis, amelynek során napfény hatására szénhidrátok keletkeznek. Az emberi és állati szervezet széndioxiddá és vízzé égeti el a növényekből származó (a fotoszintézis során széndioxidból és vízből képzett) szénhidrátokat és a közben felszabaduló energiát hasznosítja. (Természetesen nem a hétköznapi értelemben vett, hanem biokémiai égésről van szó.) A normális élettevékenységekhez, munkavégzéshez ugyanis energiára van szükség. A hagyományos európai táplálkozásban a magas energia- (zsír- és szénhidrát-) tartalmú élelmiszerek (pl. gabonaneműek, cukrok) fogyasztása elég jelentős, energiaszükségletünk kb. 50-55 %-át szénhidrátokból fedezzük. A magas energiatartalmú élelmiszerek tartós és túlzott mértékű fogyasztása azonban nem egészséges. Azonkívül hogy szükségtelen, idővel elhízáshoz és szívérrendszeri zavarokhoz vezethet. A méz energiatartalma magas kb. 1385 kJ/kg, bár a répacukorénál (1680 kJ/kg) valamivel alacsonyabb. A méz és a vele készült élelmiszerek azonban nem szerepelnek olyan mennyiségben és gyakorisággal a napi étrendben, mint pl. a kenyér- és tésztafélék, így az előbb említett túlzott mértékű fogyasztással kapcsolatos negatív hatás gyakorlatilag elhanyagolható.*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 7)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Mézevőnek szeme bedagad."[/FONT]*
*török közmondás*​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 183645​


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 7)

dreamaya írta:


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Mézevőnek szeme bedagad."[/FONT]*
> 
> *török közmondás*​
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 183645​


Miért? Szerintem nem!


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

dreamaya írta:


> *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Mézevőnek szeme bedagad."[/FONT]*
> 
> *török közmondás*​
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 183645​


 
*Kedves Dramaya!*
*Esetleg benne hagyták a mézben annak készítőjét a méhet is?*
*Ebben az esetben valóban érthető, hogy bedagad a mézevő szeme.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Casidy (2008 Augusztus 8)

_Sziasztok!
Én éppen a héten láttam egy műsort, amelyikben a méhekről volt szó:
Kínában valahol (nem láttam elejétől a végéig az adást), kipusztultak a méhek hatalmas körzetben. Még nem jöttek rá az okára, valószínűsítik, hogy az izraeli akut paralízis okozta - amit eddig csak az egész világon Izraelben találtak. A lényeg, hogy egy órási körteültetvényen az emberek méhek nélkül kénytelenek EGYENKÉNT maguk beporozni a fák virágait, hogy legyen eladható körte!!! Rengeteg pénzt fizetnek persze, hogy embereket hozzanak, akik órabérért ezt megteszik. Aztán, amikor már érik a körte, egyenként mindegyikre egy légáteresztő zacskót húznak, hogy a kártevők ne tegyék tönkre. Szörnyű volt ezt látni a tévében. A méhek ingyen megteszik nekünk, hogy legyen gyümölcs, most derült ki számomra, hogy méhek nélkül milyen keserves lehet az élet. 
Fel nem foghatom, miért nem lehet jobban vigyázni a természetre....




_


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

*Vírus okozza a méhek világméretű pusztulását.*


Index - [email protected]
 
*Nem rovarirtószer, mobiltelefon-sugárzás vagy a globális felmelegedés, ahogy eddig gondolták - egy vírus irtja ki a világ méhállományát. A tudósok egyelőre tanácstalanok a gyógymódot illetően.*
<!-- eTarget ContextAd Start -->*Genetikai kutatás mutatta ki, hogy az IAPV (Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus) nevű vírus áll a háziméheket világszerte pusztító CCD (Colony Collapse Disorder) járvány mögött. A jelenséget évtizedek óta észlelik már a tudósok, de csak az utóbbi években vált katasztrofálissá a hatása, és csak tavaly terjedt el az egész világon. A CCD tünete, hogy a méhek tájékozódási képessége összezavarodik, nem találnak vissza a kaptárhoz, és a végkimerülésig repkednek az utat keresve - eközben a királynő a kaptárban méz híján éhenhal, és az egész kolónia kihal. *
*A CCD hatására 2004 óta amerikai méhállomány a felére csökkent, egyes méhészetekben a veszteség a 90 százalékot is eléri. Európában 2006 őszén észlelték először a jelenséget.*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 8)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Kedves Dramaya!*
> *Esetleg benne hagyták a mézben annak készítőjét a méhet is?*
> *Ebben az esetben valóban érthető, hogy bedagad a mézevő szeme.*
> *Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


*Nagyon érdekes, hogy Radványával együtt másképpen látjátok ezt, mint én.*
*Szerintem ez - mézevőnek szeme bedagad -ugyanazt jelenti, mint a 'nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül'.*
*Nincsen fény árnyék nélkül.*
*Vagyis ez 1 igazi jin -jang jelkép!*
*A Ji Kingben pedig a 11. TAJ / A BÉKE Kuának, Jelnek felel meg a méh szerintem *
*Felül a Föld, alul az Ég...*


Csatolás megtekintése 183809​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 560px" cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 bgColor=#f3f1c2><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 100%" vAlign=top>*KÖRNYEZETVÉDŐ MÉHEK.*


</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="WIDTH: 560px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 100%" vAlign=top>*



Genetikailag is különböznek fajtársaiktól azok a házi méhek, amelyek képesek a kaptárokat megtisztítani a kártevő atkáktól. A "takarító" méhek felismerik a Varroa fertőzött méhlárvákat és bábokat, és kidobják azokat a kaptárból *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Genetikailag is különböznek fajtársaiktól azok a házi méhek, amelyek képesek a kaptárokat megtisztítani a kártevő atkáktól.*
*



A "takarító" méhek felismerik a Varroa fertőzött méhlárvákat és bábokat, és kidobják azokat a kaptárból. Így a leghatásosabb biológia védelmet tudják biztosítani családjuknak. A "takarító" méhek nemcsak az atkával fertőzött lárváktól szabadítják meg a kaptárt, hanem felnőtt fajtársaikról is leszedegetik a parazitákat. *
*Az első ilyen környezetvédő méhcsaládra Olaszországban figyeltek fel a méhészek. A gyümölcsösöket beporzó atkamentes méheknek híre ment a környéken, és egyre több gazdaság kérte kölcsön őket.*
*



A testnedvekkel táplálkozó Varroa atka a méhkaptárak parazitája. Vegyszeres irtásuk ellenére is sokszor megmaradnak ezek a kártevők a méhek lakhelyén. Az apró, csupán egy milliméter hosszúságú Varroa atkák okozta fertőzés nagy mértékben csökkenti a méhek munkaképességét, és termékenységét. Sőt, a méhészek által alkalmazott vegyszeres védelem nélkül az atkák két év alatt elpusztítják a teljes méhkolóniát. *
*



Ugyanakkor a permetezés során használt atkaölő-szerek maradványai a mézben is megjelennek, csökkentve annak értékét.*
*A University of Minnesota kutatói által az eredeti olasz kolóniából mesterséges megtermékenyítéssel létrehozott méhszaporulat Egyesült Államok-beli megjelenését örömmel fogadta az amerikai méhészek egy része. "Ezek a méhek segíthetnek csökkenteni a használt rovarölő vegyszerek mennyiségét," - jelentette ki Troy Fore, az amerikai méhész-szövetség elnöke. A különleges méhcsaládokat biotechnológiai termékként dobták piacra kifejlesztőik. *
*A méhészek többsége azonban egyelőre még idegenkedik az atkának ellenálló méh alfaj beszerzésétől. Mint a legtöbb biotechnológiai úton létrehozott élőlény esetében, a laboratóriumban előállított méheknek is a környezetre gyakorolt valamennyi hatása csak évekig tartó, szabadföldi kísérletek után derül ki.*​*Forrás: **Nature*​ 
*Na ezeket a méheket kellene szaporítani, hogy ne pusztuljanak ki, és legyen valami, ami beporozza a virágokat!kiss*​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

dreamaya írta:


> *Nagyon érdekes, hogy Radványával együtt másképpen látjátok ezt, mint én.*
> *Szerintem ez - mézevőnek szeme bedagad -ugyanazt jelenti, mint a 'nincsen rózsa tövis nélkül'.*
> *Nincsen fény árnyék nélkül.*
> *Vagyis ez 1 igazi jin -jang jelkép!*
> ...


 
*Bocsánat, én ezt az idézetet nem ismertem. Én a tényleges méhekre gondoltam. Abban az esetben viszont helytálló az eszmefuttatásom. Egyéb esetben, neked van igazad.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Casidy (2008 Augusztus 8)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> <!-- eTarget ContextAd Start -->*Genetikai kutatás mutatta ki, hogy az IAPV (Israeli Acute Paralysis Virus) nevű vírus áll a háziméheket világszerte pusztító CCD (Colony Collapse Disorder) járvány mögött....*



Pontosan erre gondoltam, erről beszéltek a műsorban a múltkor. Nagyon elgondolkodtató. Néhány év múlva talán saját kezüleg kell beporoznom az otthoni gyümölcsfák virágait??!! Eszméletlen. :-?


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 8)

*Neves radiesztéziai kutatók – köztük dr. Hernádi Mihály ismert orvos – tapasztalatai is igazolták, hogy a földsugárzás erős befolyásolást gyakorol nemcsak az emberi szervezetre, hanem az állatokra is. Saját méhészetemben ezt már évekkel ezelőtt megtapasztaltam. 
*

<!-- START: Adverticum zóna: 25409 (billboard) (js) --><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>// <![CDATA[	var ord=Math.round(Math.random()*100000000);	document.write('<sc'+'ript type="text/javascript" src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25409&ord='+ord+'"><\/scr'+'ipt>');// ]]></SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://ad.adverticum.net/js.prm?zona=25409&ord=44731202" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><NOSCRIPT>

</NOSCRIPT><!-- END: Adverticum zóna: 25409 (billboard) (js) -->

*2/1. oldal*​Érdekes megfigyelés, hogy az államalkotó rovarok, köztük a méhek is eltérő módon reagálnak a földfelszín alatt futó vízerekre és egyéb geopatikus hatású sugárzásokra, főként azok kereszteződési pontjaira. Méhészeti körökben ismert tény, hogy egy méhállomány vegyes erősségű méhcsaládokból áll. Régi tapasztalat, hogy egyes méhcsaládok állapota nagymértékben függ az anyaméh, vagyis a méhkirálynő korától, fejlettségétől, petézőképességétől. 
Ahol valamilyen oknál fogva a család legyengül, népessége lecsökken, szükség van a méhész beavatkozására. Ilyenkor a méhész idejében fiatal, termékeny anyára cseréli a régit. 
*Örökletes védekezőképesség* 
Mi a helyzet a szabad természetben? A vadon élő vagy a kirajzott méhek szívesen keresik fel az öreg fák odvas üregeit. Így volt ez sok ezer évvel ezelőtt is, amikor az ember még nem foglalkozott intenzív méhészkedéssel. Jól tudjuk, hogy ezek az odvas, bütykös és csavarodott törzsű fák a vízerek, az intenzív földsugárzás kereszteződéseiben találhatók. Mégis a méhek és egyes vadon élő állatok kedvenc tartózkodási helyei a faodúk. Nyilvánvaló, hogy az úgynevezett geopatikus sugárzások által előidézett állapot, illetve a szabad elektronok intenzív áramlása ezen zónák felett összefügg egyes élőlények viselkedésével. 
Az évezredek során a méhek szervezetében olyan örökletes védekezőképesség alakult ki, melynek segítségével képesek elviselni a faodúban uralkodó földsugárzás hatását, sőt az életműködésük is élénkül a földsugárzás egyébként depolarizáló hatására. Ugyanez figyelhető meg a méhkaptárak hasonló körülmények közé helyezésénél. Az ilyen kaptárakban valamilyen titokzatos erő serkentően hat a méhkirálynő szaporító képességére éppúgy, mint a dolgozó méhek szorgalmára. 
*Akár 50%-kal több akácméz* 
Megfigyeltem, hogy tavasszal az úgynevezett geopatikus kereszteződési pontokra helyezett kaptárakban a viszonylag gyengén telelt családok is – hasonló tavaszi serkentő etetés mellett – hamarabb megerősödnek, és az akácvirágzás idejére termelőképes családokká fejlődtek. Azonos erősségű méhcsaládok is eltérő mennyiségű, gyakran 50%-kal is több akácmézet gyűjtöttek. Például 1992-ben a tavaszi szárazság miatt az akác nektártermelése csak a virágzási időszak végére, mintegy 5-7 napra korlátozódott. Ennek ellenére az akkori 12 kilogrammos átlagos hordási teljesítmény mellett az ilyen földsugárzás által befolyásolt méhcsaládoknál 18 kilogrammos hordást is tapasztaltam, ami a pergetéskor derült ki. 
Érdekes módon a sugárzónák kereszteződési pontjai a méhek telelését negatívan befolyásolják, ezért ilyenkor ajánlatos a kaptárak áthelyezése. 
További összefüggések tapasztalhatók a méhészeti termékek felhasználása és a földsugárzás ártalmainak elhárítása között. 
A méz táplálkozási értéke közismert. Emellett apiterápiás szerepe sem szorul bizonyításra. 
*A méhészek alig ismerik a civilizációs betegségeket* 
Ismeretes, hogy a fizikai munkát végzők, a szabadban mozgó, természetes életmódot követő emberek kevésbé szenvednek a geopatikus sugárzások ártalmaitól. Ezek közé tartoznak a méhészet kedvelői is, akik a szabad levegőn végzett tevékenységük során állandó kapcsolatban vannak a méhekkel, illetve azok termékeivel. Sok olyan úgynevezett civilizációs betegség ismeretlen vagy alig fordul elő körükben, mint amilyen az infarktus, a keringési, a légúti vagy a tumoros megbetegedések. Mindez összefügg magasabb bioenergia szintjükkel, erősebb vitalitásukkal. 
A radiesztézia foglalkozik az egészségkárosító földsugárzások hatásaival, melyek korlátozzák a gyógyulási folyamatot. Mindezek mellett a betegek számára fokozódó veszélyt jelentenek az úgynevezett telepített mesterséges sugárforrások. A gondok ugyanis az alacsony bioenergia szintű, sérült immunrendszerű egyéneknél jelentkeznek hamarabb. 
*Gyógyító méz, lépesméz, virágpor, méhpempő, méhméreg, propolisz és méhkenyér*​Az apiterápiás kezelés lényege, hogy természetes anyagokkal gyakorolunk pozitív befolyást a szervezet immunrendszerére, így az öngyógyító mechanizmusok segítik, gyorsítják a gyógyulást. Ilyen hasznos termék a méz, a lépesméz, a virágpor, a méhpempő, a méhméreg, a propolisz és a méhkenyér. Ezek hatékonyan befolyásolják az egyén bioenergia szintjének alakulását, elősegítve az energiaáramok (jang és jin) egyensúlyának fenntartását. Gondoljunk a légzésterápiára, a jógára. Fokozhatjuk a pránájáma energiaszabályozó hatását a lépesméz rágásával, amely segíti tisztítani az orrjáratokat, gyógyítva a gyulladt nyálkahártyákat. 
Gyakran hallunk az egészségkárosító földsugárzás árnyékolásának lehetőségeiről. Egyik ilyen erre alkalmas természetes anyag a méhek által termelt viasz. Terápiás hatása mellett érvényesül az a tulajdonsága, hogy semlegesíti, illetve elnyeli a káros földsugárzás hatását. 
*A kaptárak rejtélyes hatása* 
Végezetül ide kívánkozik a méhkaptárak egy rejtélyes hatásának megemlítése. Ez abban nyilvánul meg, hogy a kaptáraknak – mint a méhészeti termékek természetes laboratóriumainak – olyan sajátos kisugárzásuk van, melynek erőterében (a méhszúrások kizárása mellett) kellemes a tartózkodás. A méhészek mindig szívesen aludtak, pihentek a méhesházban vagy a szabadban a kaptárak mögött. Munka közben a kaptárak fölé hajolva jólesik belélegezni a kaptár levegőjét, amely telített, illatos méztől, viasztól, propolisztól, és a méhzümmögés idegnyugtató hatása kíséri. Ezek összessége felér egy gyógyító inhalálással. 
A méhek zümmögő hangjának alacsony frekvenciája hatásában hasonló az alfa-agyhullámok rezgéséhez – szellemileg, fizikailag egyaránt tökéletes kikapcsolódást nyújtva a méhészkedő embernek.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

Casidy írta:


> Pontosan erre gondoltam, erről beszéltek a műsorban a múltkor. Nagyon elgondolkodtató. Néhány év múlva talán saját kezüleg kell beporoznom az otthoni gyümölcsfák virágait??!! Eszméletlen. :-?


 
*Hacsak környezetvédő méheket nem szerzünk be, sajnos egyenlőre úgy néz ki, hogy ez fog bekövetkezni.*
*Már tényleg itt lenne az ideje, hogy elkezdjük valóban a környezetvédelmet, és ne csak beszéljünk róla.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Casidy (2008 Augusztus 8)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Hacsak környezetvédő méheket nem szerzünk be, sajnos egyenlőre úgy néz ki, hogy ez fog bekövetkezni.*
> *Már tényleg itt lenne az ideje, hogy elkezdjük valóban a környezetvédelmet, és ne csak beszéljünk róla.*
> *Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*



Teljesen igazad van. Nem értem az embereket. A természet az, ahol élünk, az tesz minket olyanná, amilyenek vagyunk. És mégis tiszta h*lyének néznek, ha például megnézem, hogyan mászik be egy szép dongó a tátikába. És azok, akik ráadásul ezért annak néznek... lásd méhek, hogy csak egyet említsünk. Nem muszáj mindenkinek szeretnie a természetet. De illene legalább tisztelni. Mindenesetre ha igazság lenne a Földön, azok mennének virágot porozni, akik miatt erre kell kényszerülni. Persze, ezt hiába is várnám. 
Ezt találtam a méhekről:
_"Sokféle kasztjaik a legtökéletesebb munkamegosztásban élnek egymással"_. Lenne mit tanulni tőlük...


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 8)

Most nincs időm cikket szerezni, de a méh családok úgy működnek hogy mindenkinek meg van a feladata, de.. korfüggő. a kicsik a sejtek körül tevékenykednek. vannak tisztogatók, vannak akiket a szellőzésre használnak.. ha találnak nagy méhlegelőt, akkor mindenkit oda küldenek ki.. akkor a kisebbeket is kizavarják gyűjteni... reggel kirepül valaki és felderiti a terepet.. ha borus az idő maradnak bent és a raktákból esznek, ha jó az idő mennek dolgozni a felnőtt dolgozó méhek.. nőstények... mind.. a heréket csak tartják arra az időre amikor szükség lesz rájuk.. 
Vannak akik csak az anyát etetik méhpempővel.. aztán cserélődik a gárda ahogy nőnek.. tehát a kicsik mindig a kaptáron belül dolgoznak.. ha nincs sok gyűjteni való..


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 Augusztus 8)

Radványa írta:


> Most nincs időm cikket szerezni, de a méh családok úgy működnek hogy mindenkinek meg van a feladata, de.. korfüggő. a kicsik a sejtek körül tevékenykednek. vannak tisztogatók, vannak akiket a szellőzésre használnak.. ha találnak nagy méhlegelőt, akkor mindenkit oda küldenek ki.. akkor a kisebbeket is kizavarják gyűjteni... reggel kirepül valaki és felderiti a terepet.. ha borus az idő maradnak bent és a raktákból esznek, ha jó az idő mennek dolgozni a felnőtt dolgozó méhek.. nőstények... mind.. a heréket csak tartják arra az időre amikor szükség lesz rájuk..
> Vannak akik csak az anyát etetik méhpempővel.. aztán cserélődik a gárda ahogy nőnek.. tehát a kicsik mindig a kaptáron belül dolgoznak.. ha nincs sok gyűjteni való..



http://www.katki.hu/KATKI/osztalyok/meh/fertozes.pdf

http://www.geo-magazin.hu/index.php?id=2630


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 8)

Radványa írta:


> Most nincs időm cikket szerezni, de a méh családok úgy működnek hogy mindenkinek meg van a feladata, de.. korfüggő. a kicsik a sejtek körül tevékenykednek. vannak tisztogatók, vannak akiket a szellőzésre használnak.. ha találnak nagy méhlegelőt, akkor mindenkit oda küldenek ki.. akkor a kisebbeket is kizavarják gyűjteni... reggel kirepül valaki és felderiti a terepet.. ha borus az idő maradnak bent és a raktákból esznek, ha jó az idő mennek dolgozni a felnőtt dolgozó méhek.. nőstények... mind.. a heréket csak tartják arra az időre amikor szükség lesz rájuk..
> Vannak akik csak az anyát etetik méhpempővel.. aztán cserélődik a gárda ahogy nőnek.. tehát a kicsik mindig a kaptáron belül dolgoznak.. ha nincs sok gyűjteni való..


*Ez nagyon klassz lenne *
*Ha független módon megfigyeljük a méhek viselkedését, a testük működését: akkor fogunk rájönni a megoldásra.*

*1 biztos: bűnbak-képzéssel nem lehet ezt a problémát orvosolni :idea:*

*A géntechnológiai ötleteket pedig határozottan néphülyítésnek tartom.*
*A DNS 1 egyetemes adóvevő. Ha ebben úgy módosítok, hogy dominánssá teszek 1 tulajdonságot, akkor az egyrészt adóvevő volta miatt távolba is hat; másrészt a mikroszintű hatalomtöbblet makroszinten is meg fog nyilvánulni!!!!*
*A génmódosított faj mindenáron uralomra fog törni és ezzel felborítja a természetben működő kényes és dinamikus egyensúlyt a fajok között.*

*Mindez mintegy megtestesülése a nagy konszernek gigahódítási terveinek.*
*Meg lehet nézni: melyik cég forgalmaz pl. nagy mennyiségben génmódosított vetőmagot és érdekes módon ezzel közel azonos arányban allergia-és asztmaellenes szert *
*A kisemberrel elhitetik, hogy a GMO az ő érdeke, közben 1 óriási profittermelő gépezet tetszetős köntösbe öltözteti a sajátjait.*

*A génpiszka önmagában eléggé kérdéses tevékenység.*
*Az teszi igazán veszélyessé, hogy nincsen tényleges társadalmi és szakmai kontroll, nem végeznek független teszteket:*
*lopakodva tör be az életünkbe és tudtunkon kívül mi magunk vagyunk a kísérleti alanyok.*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

dreamaya írta:


> *Ez nagyon klassz lenne *
> *Ha független módon megfigyeljük a méhek viselkedését, a testük működését: akkor fogunk rájönni a megoldásra.*
> 
> *1 biztos: bűnbak-képzéssel nem lehet ezt a problémát orvosolni :idea:*
> ...


 
*Kedves Dremaya!*
*Ez a génmanipulácó nagy dolog. Én ha tehetem nem veszek a nagy bevásárló boltokban sem nagy paprikát, sem a szemnek tetszetősebb árut, mert felmerül bennem, hogy valószínű, genetikája megvan buherálva.*
*Ezért zavar, hogy otthon csak az amerikai toklász rizst lehet kapni, nem az igazi gömbölyű formájút. Azt olvastam valahol, hogy ez is génkezelt.*
*Én nem szeretnék idővel levelet növeszteni, vagy csápokat, esetleg szárnyat. Nem tudni mit váltanak ki ezek a termékek az eberből.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 8)

Casidy írta:


> Teljesen igazad van. Nem értem az embereket. A természet az, ahol élünk, az tesz minket olyanná, amilyenek vagyunk. És mégis tiszta h*lyének néznek, ha például megnézem, hogyan mászik be egy szép dongó a tátikába. És azok, akik ráadásul ezért annak néznek... lásd méhek, hogy csak egyet említsünk. Nem muszáj mindenkinek szeretnie a természetet. De illene legalább tisztelni. Mindenesetre ha igazság lenne a Földön, azok mennének virágot porozni, akik miatt erre kell kényszerülni. Persze, ezt hiába is várnám.
> Ezt találtam a méhekről:
> _"Sokféle kasztjaik a legtökéletesebb munkamegosztásban élnek egymással"_. Lenne mit tanulni tőlük...


 
*Teljesen igazad van Casidy.*
*Én is ezeket küldeném virágot porozni. De inkább arra kötelezném őket, hogy megoldást találjanak erre az áldatlan állapotra. Annak még idejében a hasznát is látnánk.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 9)

sirkan49 írta:


> http://www.katki.hu/KATKI/osztalyok/meh/fertozes.pdf
> 
> http://www.geo-magazin.hu/index.php?id=2630


*A második cikk, A világ beporzói szenzációs!*
*(Bár az olvasáskomfortja hagy némi kívánnivalót...számomra túl tömör és apróbetűs a szöveg).*
*Amiatt tetszik, mert olyan kutatási forma, ami nem szakad el a valóságtól.*
*És használja az analóg gondolkodásmódot: nem bevájt, közhelyes utakon halad.*
*Erre példa a cikk végén az, hogy a méhek saját testsémájuk mintájára építik a viaszsejteket:*

*A Würzburg Egyetemnek a méhkutatás terén elért további eredménye, hogy a kutatóknak sikerült a művészi felépítésű lépsejtek rejtélyét is megfejteniük. *
*A hatszögletű viaszsejtek geometriai pontossága már korábban is elbűvölte a kutatókat, többek között Johannes Keplert és Galileo Galileit is. *
*Némelyikük a sejteket látva úgy gondolta, hogy ezek az állatok bizonyára matematikai képességekkel rendelkeznek. *
*Egy méhkas belsejében több ezer viaszsejt kapcsolódik egymáshoz, amelyeket a méhek a méz és a pollen készletek raktározására, valamint az ivadékok elszállásolására használnak.*

*A méheknek azonban fogalmuk sincs a matematikáról, csupán egy intelligens építőanyagot használnak – állapította meg Tautz csapata. *
*A rovarok parányi levelek formájában állítják elő a viasz nyersanyagát a potroh mirigyeiből. *
*Ez a nyersanyag több mint 300 különböző kémiai vegyületből tevődik össze. *
*„A sejtfalak megépítésénél saját testüket használják sablonként, amikor a levélkékből henger alakú csövecskéket építenek maguk köré” – magyarázza a professzor. „Aztán a testükkel a viasz hőmérsékletét 37-40 Celsius fokra felhevítik. *
*A falak belső mechanikai feszültsége következtében ugyanaz a folyamat játszódik le, mint amikor két szappanbuborék érintkezik egymással: a közös falrész automatikusan lapossá válik.” *
*Ugyanezen a módon aztán átformálódik a többi oldalfal is a sűrűn elhelyezett hengerek között. *
*Így alakul ki lassan a lép, meglepően szabályos sejtmintát alkotva.*
<!-- Text: [end] -->
*Ez az az út ugyanis, amin haladva megoldást lehet találni a méhek problémájára.*
*Ők maguk fogják a megoldást megmondani: csak el kell sajátítanunk a kommunikációjukat.*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 9)

*Kahlil Gibran - Az öröm*​ 
*Menjetek földjeitekre és kertjeitekbe, és meglátjátok majd, hogy a méh örömmel gyűjti a virágok mézét, ám a virág is örömmel engedi át a mézét a méhnek. *
*A méh számára a virág az élet forrása, és a virág számára a méh a szeretet követe, és mindkettőjük számára, méhnek és virágnak egyaránt, örömöt adni és kapni egyszerre szükség és boldogság. *

Csatolás megtekintése 184155​


----------



## tengelice (2008 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok. Bár teljesen más téma hozzott erre az oldalra, a természet minden részlete elbűvöl, miközben nagyon drukkolok, hogy a természet győzzön, és ne az emberi felelőtlenség.Az a meditáció csodálatos. Ha van még raktáron, szívesen vennék párat.Most igyekszem rászoktatni magam a rendszerességre ezen a téren is, sokat segítene, ha ráadásul ilyen, számomra nagyon fontos dolgokkal tölthetném meg plusszban. Ez az első topic, amit olvastam, de ha még sok ilyet találok, nem is lesz nehéz az a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 9)

tengelice írta:


> Sziasztok. Bár teljesen más téma hozzott erre az oldalra, a természet minden részlete elbűvöl, miközben nagyon drukkolok, hogy a természet győzzön, és ne az emberi felelőtlenség.Az a meditáció csodálatos. Ha van még raktáron, szívesen vennék párat.Most igyekszem rászoktatni magam a rendszerességre ezen a téren is, sokat segítene, ha ráadásul ilyen, számomra nagyon fontos dolgokkal tölthetném meg plusszban. Ez az első topic, amit olvastam, de ha még sok ilyet találok, nem is lesz nehéz az a 20 hozzászólás.


 
*Kedves Tengelice!*
*A szójátékban rendkívül gyorsan össze tudod gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásodat, mivel ezért lett kitalálva.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 10)

*FAJTAMÉZEK LEÍRÁSA*
:arrow:
http://w3.enternet.hu/apimel/hun/lapok/fajtamez.htm​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184206​


----------



## tengelice (2008 Augusztus 10)

Kicsi Fecske írta:


> *Kedves Tengelice!*
> *A szójátékban rendkívül gyorsan össze tudod gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásodat, mivel ezért lett kitalálva.*
> *Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


 
Köszönöm az ötletet, bár annyi mindent találtam, hogy egyébként is jól haladok


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 10)

*Hoztam 1 cikket arról: *
*Hogyan gyógyítanak a méhek spirituális módszerrel?*​ 
*Az öngyilkosság legborzasztóbb módja a sclerosis multiplex betegség.*
*Az önpusztítási parancsot gyakran nem maga a beteg, hanem 1 általa mélyen szeretett személy adja ki tudat alatt.*
*Legtöbbször látászavarral kezdődik, mert a beteg nem akar ezzel a ténnyel szembenézni.*
*Sejti szinten ez maga a borzadály, mert az idegsejtek megnyúzódnak ezáltal :shock:*

*Vannak un. szellemvasút betegségek, amikről mindenki borzasztó okosakat ír, csak éppen gőze nincs az egészről.*

*Ezek látszólag nem közös gyökerűek.*
*Beindul 1 folyamat, az elme 1 kényszerpályára kerül és miközben szörnyűségeket kell átélnie: nem tud kiszállni.*
*A pánikbetegség, a depresszió, a hiperaktivitás és igen: a sclerosis multiplex is ilyen.*

*Ezekben a kórismékben jótékony lehet a kizökkentés: ilyenkor ellennyomatékot adunk az elmének és kizökkentjük a kényszerpályára kerülőt.*

*Ez konkrétan mozgás formájában is történhet: pl. hiperaktív gyerekeknél roham esetén jótékony lehet a földön történő pörgetés (ezt 1 mozgásterapeuta harcművésztől tudom, aki Shirayan Vajramutthival is gyógyítja ezeket a gyerekeket). *

Csatolás megtekintése 184221
_*/ a kép illusztráció! /*_​ 
*Depresszióra 1 filmbeli példa jut eszembe: 1 nőt elhagyja a szerelme.*
*Napokig hever csak mosdatlanul, semmi életjelet nem mutat és a fia elviszi 1 lánnyal együtt hőlégballonos utazásra...*

Csatolás megtekintése 184222​ 
*A méhek kis pontra fókuszált jelképei az Élet legszebb dolgainak.*
*Termékenység (szerelem, születés), táplálás, munka, virágok színek...*
*A csípésük sokkterápiásan közli ezt a sok szépséget a sclerosis multiplexes beteggel.*
*Ébresztő: térj már le a lassú haldoklás útjáról és élj :idea:*

Csatolás megtekintése 184223​ 
*A cikkben erről 1 szó sem hangzik el: mindezt a méhektől tudom *
*Eltáncolták nekem *​ 
*Apiterápia (Méhek a gyógyításban)*​ 
*A sclerosis multiplex kezelése apiterápiás módszerekkel*
*Szerkesztette: Kristóf Éva*
http://www.gportal.hu/gindex.php?pg=4418928&nid=883869​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 10)

dreamaya írta:


> *Hoztam 1 cikket arról: *
> 
> *Hogyan gyógyítanak a méhek spirituális módszerrel?*​
> *Az öngyilkosság legborzasztóbb módja a sclerosis multiplex betegség.*
> ...


 
*Drága Dramaya!*
*Sok csodálatos dolgot találsz az interneten. *
*Rendkívül jó ez a cikk. Köszönöm.*
*Nagyon sok szeretettel Erzsi.kiss*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 184231​ 
*Összeomlik a Föld mágneses mezeje*
http://www.auranka.hu/tudomany/75/400-oesszeomlik-a-foeld-magneses-mezeje.html​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184232​ 
<!-- BEGIN: CONTENT -->*Valami történik a magban: pólusátfordulásra utaló jelek*
http://www.auranka.hu/tudomany/75/137-valami-toertenik-a-magban-polusatfordulasra-utalo-jelek.html​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184233​ 
*HOGYAN FOGNAK TÁJÉKOZÓDNI A MADARAK ÉS A MÉHEK?<SCRIPT language=javascript type=text/javascript> function countlengthcomment(field, countFieldId, maxlimit) { if (document.getElementById){ target = document.getElementById(countFieldId); if (field.value.length > maxlimit){ // if too long...trim it! field.value = field.value.substring(0, maxlimit); // otherwise, update 'characters left' counter } else { target.innerHTML = "Felhasználható karakterek: " + (maxlimit - field.value.length); } } } function showInputField(field, relative, maxlimit) { if (document.getElementById){ target = document.getElementById(field); target.style.display = "block"; target.innerHTML = "Felhasználható karakterek: " + (maxlimit - relative.value.length); } } </SCRIPT><STYLE type=text/css>.article_seperator{display:none !important;}</STYLE>*​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 10)

*/animáció: katt. a képre /*
Csatolás megtekintése 184265​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 12)

*A MÉHEK HASZNÁRÓL*
*(Bálint Gazdától)*
:arrow:
http://www.balintgazda.hu/vegyes_meh.php​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184679​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 13)

*Gombák által okozott lárva pusztulás.*






*Beteg lárvák*.





*Látvány a kaptár alján.*





<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-LEFT: #e6e6e6 1px solid" width=1>



</TD><!-- main content --><TD vAlign=top><!-- check Latest News and Popular module has content or not --><TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Nosema ceranae, a mézelő méh új parazitája Európában. *</TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.omme.hu/portal/index2.php?option=com_content&do_pdf=1&id=65</TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.omme.hu/portal/index2.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=65&pop=1&page=0&Itemid=46</TD><TD class=buttonheading align=right width="100%">http://www.omme.hu/portal/index2.php?option=com_content&task=emailform&id=65&itemid=46</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>*2006. 06. 08. *​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*Az elmúlt év őszétől terjed a hír, hogy Spanyolországban, majd Franciaországban és Németországban is megjelent egy új egysejtű parazita faj az európai méhen (A. mellifera).*
*Az élősködő a jól ismert Nosema apis-hoz nagyon hasonló, a N. ceranae (Microspora), az ázsiai méh (A. cerana), a varroa eredeti gazdájának a parazitája. Bizonyítékul, a napokban látott napvilágot Higes és munkatársainak cikke a Journal of Invertebrate Pathology júniusi számában, a fenti címen. A szerzők leírják, hogy Spanyolország különböző régióiból származó 12 méhmintát vizsgáltak meg, ahol tipikus "elnéptelenedés" tüneteivel betegedtek meg a méhek, és ahol fénymikroszkóppal nosemára jellemző formájú spórákat találtak. A pozitív mintákat molekuláris technikával (PCR) is megvizsgálták és a 12 mintából 11 azonos volt a N. ceranae jellemzőivel. Ez az első hivatalos közlemény ennek az új fajnak az európai megjelenéséről.
Az okozott betegség járványtanában és klinikai tüneteiben is eltér a megszokottól, ezért a szerzők fontosnak tartják az új kórokozó virulenciájának vizsgálatát az európai méhekre. *​ 
*Nosema spórája.*
* 






​*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
*Nosema látványa a kaptár oldalán.*


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 13)

*A MÉHEK HALLGATNAK*
*(Emlékeztető)*
http://tv.animare.hu/tvmusor.aspx?id=88097c3b68d47e4916ab0fcf44fd22d49f​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184831​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 13)

*A MÉHEK HALLGATNAK*
*(Emlékeztető)*
http://tv.animare.hu/tvmusor.aspx?id=88097c3b68d47e4916ab0fcf44fd22d49f​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 184952​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 19)

*Csökken a hamis méz aránya*
*Tavaly, egy brémai laboratórium vizsgálata alapján a magyarországi hipermarketekben árusított méz hetven százalékát találták hamisnak. *
*Az ellenőrzést a Magyar Méhész Egyesület (MME) rendelte meg.*
*:arrow:*
http://www.agroland.hu/?hir=3333
*Csatolás megtekintése 186183</SPAN>*​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Szeptember 6)

*:11:A méhek szemében az emberi arcok furcsa virágok:11:*
*:arrow:*
*http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/elet/20051209amehek.html*​

*Csatolás megtekintése 190779*​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Szeptember 9)

*TÖMEGES MÉHPUSZTÍTÁSÉRT KERÜL BÍRÓSÁG ELÉ A BAYER*​ 
*Egy német környezetvédő szervezetekből álló koalíció pert indított a Bayer vegyipari vállalat vezetője, Werner Wenning ellen.*

*A csoport szerint a Bayer által forgalmazott mérgező növényvédő szerek világszerte hozzájárultak a méhek tömeges pusztulásához.*
*A német méhészek is támogatják a keresetet, hiszen a Bayer által *
*előállított klotianidin permetszer okozta mérgezés miatt májusban több ezer méhcsaládot vesztettek el.*

*Az 1991-es bevezetése óta széles körben elterjedt, elsősorban *
*vetőmagcsávázásra használt imidaklopridot a Bayer 120 országba exportálja.*
*Az imidakloprid szabadalmi védelmének letelte után a Bayer a hasonló hatású klotianidint használta fel termékeiben. *
*Azonban mindkét hatóanyag a kezelt vetőmagból felszívódik a növénybe, és végül bekerül a pollenbe és a nektárba is károsodást okozva a hasznos, megporzó rovaroknak, így a *
*méheknek is.*

*A Bayer termékei ellen fellépő koalíció szerint az említett *
*csávázószerek piacra kerülése egybeesett az Amerikát és Európát is sújtó tömeges méhpusztulások megjelenésével. *
*A méhcsaládok több mint 70 százaléka érintett. Franciaországban az elmúlt 10 évben közel 100 milliárd méh pusztult el, ami a méztermelés 60 százalékos visszaesését okozta.*

*A két hatóanyag a rovarok idegrendszerének károsításával éri el mérgező hatását. A környezeti problémák miatt a civil társulás azt szeretné elérni, hogy a cég az egész világon szüntesse be ezen agyagok előállítását és forgalmazását.*

*A káros hatások miatt Franciaországban az imidakloprid felhasználását 1999-ben a napraforgó, 2003-ban pedig a csemegekukorica esetében is betiltották. 2003-ban a francia kormány Tudományos és Technikai Bizottságának (Comité Scientifique et Technique) jelentése szerint az imidakloprid használata jelentős kockázatot jelent a méhekre nézve. *
*A vegyületek csávázási célú felhasználását idén májusban Németország is betiltotta.*

*A kanadai hatóságok szerint a neonikotinoidok közé tartozó hatóanyagok lebomlása olyan lassú, hogy még a felhasználást követő következő évben is szennyezhetik a környezetet.*
*A Bayer szerint a környezeti problémák oka, hogy a felhasználók nem alkalmazták a szükséges adalékanyagokat a csávázás során.*

http://www.ens-newswire.com/ens/aug2008/2008-08-25-01.asp
*(Environment News Service)*
*VEGYI ANYAG HÍRLEVÉL*
*LEVEGŐ MUNKACSOPORT - MTVSZ. 2008. SZEPTEMBER*

Csatolás megtekintése 191710​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Szeptember 13)

*Összezavarja az állatvilágot az elektroszmog*
:arrow:
http://www.sg.hu/cikkek/62578/osszezavarja_az_allatvilagot_az_elektroszmog
Csatolás megtekintése 192501​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Szeptember 20)

*A méhek túlélték a dínók kipusztulását*​ 
*A trópusi méhek túlélték azt a világméretű természeti katasztrófát, amely 65 millió évvel ezelőtt nagy valószínűséggel a dinoszauruszok kipusztulását is okozta – állítja egy amerikai kutató. *
*:arrow:*
http://hvg.hu/Tudomany/20041210bee.aspx
Csatolás megtekintése 194210​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Október 21)

*Magányos méhek, rovarok megtelepítése *​ 
*A "magános méhek" egy gyűjtőnév. Ide azok a méhek tartoznak, amelyek államalapítás nélkül, egyedül nevelik fel utódaikat, bár a házi és a poszméhekkel - no és a darazsakkal - rokonságban állnak.* 
:arrow:
http://www.mme.hu/cgi-bin/cikk.pl?id=56
Csatolás megtekintése 201868​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Október 31)

*A méhek génjei*​ 
*A méhtársadalmakban megfigyelhető szociális élet egyes elemei a tudósok szerint párhuzamba állíthatóak az emberi szociális viselkedés néhány jellegzetes vonásával. Azt remélik, a méhek génjei között kutatva megtalálhatják azokat, amelyek - mind a méhek, mind az ember esetében - a szociális viselkedés megjelenésének hátterében rejtőznek.*
*:arrow:*
http://www.karpatinfo.net/article35833.html
Csatolás megtekintése 204806​


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 Október 31)

szia DREAMAYA ,nagyon érdekes a méhekkel kapcsolatos törödésed,szeretem,améheket 
a mézet is a volt apósom méhészkedik vele kiszoktam járni gondozni,mézpörgetésre
szállitásra,és sajnos a Székesfehérvári méhészek körében sem voltak ismerretlenek a
méh betegségek,civilizációs szempontból lenne mit tanitaniuk a méheknek,nekünk embereknek.szeretettel TIBI


----------



## dreamaya (2008 November 8)

*Négyig tudnak számolni a méhek*
*:arrow:*
http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/20081028-allatvilag-negyig-tudnak-szamolni-a-mehek.html
Csatolás megtekintése 207476​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 November 28)

*A MÉHEKKEL MI IS KIPUSZTULUNK*​ 
*A képviselők azonnali intézkedéseket sürgetnek a méhek pusztulása ellen.*
*A Föld méhpopulációjának nagysága az 1970-es évek óta mintegy 60 százalékkal csökkent. Környezetszennyezés, klímaváltozás, a mobiltelefonok elterjedése? A jelenség pontos okai mindmáig feltérképezetlenek. A méhek mindenesetre rendkívül fontosak az ökoszisztéma fenntartásához, kipusztulásuk akár az emberi faj végét is jelentheti.*
:arrow:
http://www.mernokbazis.hu/index.php?link=olvas&id=176
Csatolás megtekintése 214715​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 December 28)

*"Ahogy a méhecske összegyűjti a virág velejét, *
*és továbbrepül anélkül, hogy lerombolná szépségét és illatát, *
*úgy kalandozzon az életben a bölcs is."*
*/Buddha/*
Csatolás megtekintése 225943​


----------



## Helenbab (2009 Január 3)

*Segítség kérés*

Sziasztok!

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. a national geograpicon láttam tegnap a méhek hallgatnak című kisfilmet. A gondom az, hogy feléről lemaradtam. Meg tudnátok mondani, hogy hol tudom megnézni, esetleg el tudnátok küldeni, amennyiben meg van.

A fórum egy régebbi hozzászólásában a méz és méhek kontra környezetszennyezés című írásra hivatkoztatok. Az egész honnan tölthető le?

Ha tudnátok segíteni megköszönném.

F. Kriszti


----------



## vlasko (2009 Január 3)

Nagyon izgalmas a témád dreamaya. 1 éve mis is a méhek szerelmesei vagyunk sokat tanulhatunk emberek tőlük.


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 4)

Helenbab írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. a national geograpicon láttam tegnap a méhek hallgatnak című kisfilmet. A gondom az, hogy feléről lemaradtam. Meg tudnátok mondani, hogy hol tudom megnézni, esetleg el tudnátok küldeni, amennyiben meg van.
> 
> ...


*Utánanézek a kisfilmnek kiss*

*Flora2 adta ezt a címet a topikjának - **Méz és méhek kontra környezetszennyezés** - én csak mint a méhek nagy tisztelője tolakodtam be ide *


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 4)

vlasko írta:


> Nagyon izgalmas a témád dreamaya. 1 éve mis is a méhek szerelmesei vagyunk sokat tanulhatunk emberek tőlük.


*Valóban nagyon érdekelnek a méhek kiss*
*Örülnénk neki, ha mesélnél a tapasztalataidról kiss*


----------



## siriusB (2009 Január 4)

Helenbab írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítségeteket szeretném kérni. a national geograpicon láttam tegnap a méhek hallgatnak című kisfilmet. A gondom az, hogy feléről lemaradtam. Meg tudnátok mondani, hogy hol tudom megnézni, esetleg el tudnátok küldeni, amennyiben meg van.
> 
> ...



Január 22-én ismét lejátszák.

Mindenesetre hátborzongatóan összecseng az egyéb információkkal a világunkról:

_"Valami nagyon nincs rendben a Föld nevű bolygón, a tudósok szerint globális katasztrófa közeleg. Az elmúlt hat hónapban a méhek 80%-a eltűnt az Egyesült Államokban, és a rémálomba illő tendencia immár Európára is átterjedt. Lehet, hogy a méhek a “természet lakmuszpapírja” szerepét töltik be, és eltünésük egy globális ökológiai összeomlás előhírnöke? Az izgalmas film meghökkentő makroszkópos felvételek segítségével bemutatja, hogy a méhek miért oly nélkülözhetetlen részei az élővilágnak, és utánajár, hogy mi állhat viharos – és beláthatatlan következményekkel járó – pusztulásuk hátterében."_


Sajnos én sem néztem meg a filmet, de arra felfigyeltem, amikor arról beszéltek, hogy a rengeteg mobil telefon is ludas lehet ebben, mert azt vették észre, hogy a méhek egyszerűen nem találnak vissza a kaptárokhoz. Megemlítették, hogy valaki végzett egy ilyen vizsgálatot, de gyorsan le is zárták azzal, hogy ez biztos nem igaz és ennek a tudományos megalapozottsága további vizsgálatokat igényelne.

_*Einstein jóslata szerint, ha a méhek eltűnnek, az emberi fajnak négy éve van hátra a kipusztulásig. *_


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 30)

Csatolás megtekintése 241373​


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

sziaasssa


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

Van valaki?


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

van méhész?


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

kellene egy kis segítség


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

mikor lesztek?


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

Na mind egy látom senki nem válaszol


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

akkor majd máskor


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

majd szóljatok


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

Addig is mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## valentin869 (2009 Március 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 12)

*Méz és fahéj* 

*A méz-fahéj párosról találtam az alábbi anyagot, itt a tvn-en. Mivel én imádom a mézet és én is nagyon egészségesnek találom, ezért bemásoltam magamnak. Talán érdemes elolvasni, vagy akár kipróbálni.
Ha csak a fele igaz, már akkor is kész csoda . . .*


*A kanadai World News hetilap egyik számában jegyzéket készített azokról a betegségekről, amelyek mézzel és fahéjjal kezelhetők. Mi is ezek között válogattunk. Többek között felerősíti az immunrendszert, megvéd a vírusoktól, baktériumoktól, erőssé, munkabíróvá tesz...

Szívbetegség
A mézet keverje össze törött fahéjjal, és lekvár helyett ezt kenje a kenyérre. Fogyassza rendszeresen. Csökkenti a koleszterinszintet, és véd az infarktus ellen. Akik már átestek infarktuson, és rendszeresen fogyasztják ezt a a keveréket, nagy az esélyük arra, hogy a következő roham nem, vagy csak később következik be. Ezenkívül könnyíti a légzést és erősíti a szív munkáját. Amerikában és Kanadában ezzel gyógyítják azokat a betegeket, akiknek koruk miatt ereik már nem annyira rugalmasak. A méz és a fahéj visszaadja az erek rugalmasságát.

Artritisz
Az ízületi kopásban szenvedő betegek reggel, délben és este egy pohár meleg vízbe tegyenek két kanál mézet és egy kanál törött fahéjat. A krónikus artritisztől is megszabadulhatnak, ha rendszeresen fogyasztják. A copenhaveni egyetemen végzett felmérés szerint 200 beteg közül az ital fogyasztása után 73 beteg teljesen megszabadult a fájdalomtól, és azok, akik nem tudtak járni, fájdalom nélkül közlekedtek.

Hólyagfertőzés
Egy pohár langyos vízbe tegyen két kanál mézet és egy kanál törött fahéjat. Megszünteti a húgyhólyag és a húgyutak fertőzését.

Fogfájás
Öt kanál mézet keverjen össze egy kanál törött fahéjjal, naponta háromszor tegyen a masszából a fájós fogra. A fájdalom elmúlik.

Koleszterinszint
Két kanál mézet és három teáskanál törött fahéjat keverjen öszsze 2 dl forró vízzel. Két órán belül 10 százalékkal csökkenti a koleszterinszintet. Ha naponta háromszor alkalmazza, a krónikus magas koleszterinszint lecsökken. Ha naponta fogyaszt mézet, megakadályozza a koleszterinszint emelkedését.

Megfázás
Ha gyakran megfázik, három napon keresztül naponta háromszor egyen egy kanál mézet és negyed kanál törött fahéjat. Gyógyítja a megfázást, a krónikus köhögést és megtisztítja a légcsövet.

Gyomorpanaszok
A méz és a törött fahéj keveréke gyógyítja a gyomorfájdalmat és megakadályozza a gyomorfekély kialakulását.

Túlzott gázképződés
A japán és indiai tapasztalatok szerint a méz és a fahéj megakadályozza a túlzott gázképződést.

Az immunrendszer erősítése
A méz és a fahéj rendszeres fogyasztása erősíti az immunrendszert, védi a szervezetet a vírusok, baktériumok ellen. A mézben nagyon sok vitamin és vas van. Rendszeres használata erősíti a fehér vérsejteket a baktériumokkal és a vírusokkal folytatott harcban.

Nehéz gyomor
Egy kanál fahéj 2 kanál mézzel keverve megakadályozza a gyomorsav túlzott termelődését.

Nátha
Spanyol tudósok rájöttek, hogy a méz olyan természetes anyagokat tartalmaz, amelyek megölik a nátha baktériumtörzseit.

Hosszú élet
Négy kanál mézet és egy kanál fahéjat forralja fel három pohár vízzel. Naponta háromszor igyon belőle egy pohárral. A kúrát hosszabb ideig végezze, hogy a hatás nagyobb legyen. A keverék állítólag meghosszabbítja az életet.

Pattanás
Három kanál mézet és egy kanál fahéjat keverjen össze. Lefekvés előtt kenje be vele a pattanásokat, majd mossa le meleg vízzel. Ha naponta elvégzi ezt a műveletet, egy héten belül eltűnnek a pattanások.

Bőrfertőzés
A méz-fahéj páros gyógyítja az ekcémát, az övsömört és a bőrfertőzés minden formáját.

Fogyás
Reggel éhgyomorra fél órával a reggeli előtt, este pedig lefekvés előtt igyon meg egy mézes fahéjas italt. Rendszeres fogyasztása csökkenti a súlyt a rendkívül kövérek esetében is. Még akkor is megakadályozza a zsírlerakódását, ha nagyon zsíros ételeket fogyaszt.

Krónikus fáradtság
A testi erőt legjobban a mézben lévő cukor regenerálja. A mézet és fahéjat fogyasztó idős emberek erősebbek és mozgékonyabbak. Ha délután három óra körül fogyasztunk el ilyen italt, egy héten belül helyreáll a szervezet vitalitása.

Szájszag
A dél-afrikai emberek reggel egy kanál mézet és egy kanál fahéjat forró vízzel kevernek össze, s ezzel öblítik ki a szájukat. Leheletük egész nap friss marad.*


----------



## powergoldeneye (2009 Március 21)

en is nagyon szeretem a mezet es a meheket! vettem is par kaptarat es nekifogok meheszkedni meg a nyaron!


----------



## mongika68 (2009 Október 20)

Nagyon örülök ennek a topiknak. nagyon szeretem a méheket. sokat tanulhatnánk tőlük.


----------



## khetti (2010 Január 22)

A méhek nagyon hasznos kis állatok,csak sajna túlérzékeny vagyok rájuk,vagyis ha megcsípnek!


----------



## eibo (2010 Január 23)

Sziasztok!
Én is imádom a mézet , és a mézes sütiket is !


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 24)

Nagybátyámnak volt méhészete. Gyerekkorom egyik legnagyobb élménye volt a pergetés. Ha nem lennének méhek, nem lenne mit ennünk.


----------



## lithandel (2010 Augusztus 24)

És a méz mindamellett rendkívül egészséges is. Természetes gyógyhatása is van, torokfájás ellen is sokszor használják. Az általuk készített propolisz gyógyszertári alapanyag tudtommal.


----------



## csipena (2010 Augusztus 29)

De örülök ennek a topiknak. Csodálatos ahogy a méhek élnek, regeteget tanulhatunk tőlük.De erről az édesapám tud igazán sokat. Nagyon szeretem hallgatni.


----------



## lagapado (2010 Október 20)

khetti írta:


> A méhek nagyon hasznos kis állatok,csak sajna túlérzékeny vagyok rájuk,vagyis ha megcsípnek!



Ez úgy hangzik, mintha muszály lenne velük rendszeresen összeakaszkodni 

Csak hagyd, hogy gyűjtsék a sok-sok finom mézet. Elég nyugodtak (általában), maguktól ritkán támadnak.


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Október 20)

csipena írta:


> De örülök ennek a topiknak. Csodálatos ahogy a méhek élnek, regeteget tanulhatunk tőlük.De erről az édesapám tud igazán sokat. Nagyon szeretem hallgatni.


 
Valóban csodálatos és nagyon sok fajta méz létezik.Még Micimackó is szereti:!:


----------

